# Ultimate Venting Thread 2



## Armywife84

Alright ladies...we obviously NEED a thread to vent. Go Team LTTC!!!:happydance::happydance:

This time, let's keep in mind a few rules.....

1. No referencing other threads on here. If we feel the need to vent about a certain thread (not referencing one, just a generalization), let's take it to PM. 

2. No announcing of :bfp:. Don't get me wrong, I am happy for every LTTCer BFP. But this isn't bragbook, use the appropriate section "Success Stories". Besides if it's one of the usual lot, then we will overload your visitor messages with, "Congrats!!". :flower:

3. We're Secondary Infertility friendly! Secondary IF is just as heartbreaking as primary infertility. 

4. We're going to say some not so nice things about pregnant women (not about anyone in BNB), so if you get offended, you're probably in the wrong section. 


You get the idea. Let the ranting, vanting, rantage, bitching, begin!!!


----------



## Armywife84

Rant:

DH and I took a trip to the local grubby :sick: laundromat to do the duvet washing. There was this pregnant cow there doing her washing with her infant. Possibly around 6 months and the poor thing was born premature (you could really tell). Low and behold she's a fertile one and is far along with #2. Whatever, I was trying to stay on one side of the mat, so I didn't have to look at her. 

When I had to walk past her to toss the duvet in the dryer, she was drinking a tall energy drink!! To top it off she went outside for a cig!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: It took serious restraint not to tell the bitch off. :growlmad: Needless to say my duvet was damp when we left as I couldn't take looking at the cow any longer. 

Of course AF is due today, but is late. :cry:


----------



## BearsMummy

Thanks for this army!

I promise to play nice!!


----------



## Armywife84

I just hope the rest of the lot come back..and haven't discouragingly left BNB.


----------



## zanDark

I have a vent about "at home insemination" :haha:

there's nothing quite like having your OH yell across the house "IT'S IN THE BLUE BATHROOM" at the most random times :haha: not to mention how interesting it is being intimate with a syringe and then laying there (sans iPad because I forgot it today) for half an hour staring at the ceiling :haha:

soooo sexy :haha::haha:


----------



## tamithomas

yay this one i can at least keep track of.. other one was already at 800 comments when i first looked lol. No vent for the day for surprisingly except comfort food has been along side with me keeping my dash of depression company today. One of those depressing IF days where if the world would shut off, you wouldn't care. AF is due in a few days and I have every symptom in the book. Was convinced this was my month as I had loads of different symptoms but no, it was my body playing a nasty trick on me.. guess i did need to vent after all. will definitely be stalking this vent thread! :babydust: all around


----------



## zanDark

lol there's a little arrow next to the thread title that takes you to the first unread post! It makes huge threads easier to read! :flower:

can I also vent that all of last week I was either on the bed, or on the couch (or trying to walk from one to the other) with a bad sciatica flare up and not ONCE did my MIL or SIL (who is a physical therapist) come upstairs to ask if I need anything?? :growlmad:

I was supposed to babysit SILs LO (of course she came upstairs to ask me that) on Wed. but obviously couldn't so OH took care of that...and MIL came home early and rushed to ring my doorbell asking where she was because she was worried that the LO would be fussy with us (she wasn't). I said she's downstairs and she rushed down to get her from OH...without asking if I'm OK or need something!!

I made a point at STILL keeping my house spotless even tho I was in horrific pain, and told OH that I find it impolite that they never came up to ask if they could help with something, or make something for us to eat at least since I couldn't cook! I also finally told him that I think it's rude of his SIL to only come upstairs when she wants something from us :growlmad: I've driven endless miles to help them out when someone was sick or unwell...I won't be doing that again! :dohh:


----------



## wonderstars

:hugs:

Bye for now ladies! I think I need a break from B&B. :) I'm feeling good and I just don't need to waste my energy on negativity. I have my appt on the 25th so I'm going to chill until then. 

You ladies have been awesome! Even reading your posts make me smile so I'm sure I'll be stalking. :haha:


----------



## uwa_amanda

I'll play nice as always! I really enjoy posting here with y'all.


----------



## uwa_amanda

wonderstars said:


> :hugs:
> 
> Bye for now ladies! I think I need a break from B&B. :) I'm feeling good and I just don't need to waste my energy on negativity. I have my appt on the 25th so I'm going to chill until then.
> 
> You ladies have been awesome! Even reading your posts make me smile so I'm sure I'll be stalking. :haha:

I hope you come back soon and keep us updated on how you're doing! If you need a friend, you can PM me! :flower:


----------



## NavyWife84

Hi Ladies! I am not going to post much in this thread for fear of it being closed, too, but check out my own thread on the LTTTC section. I don't think I will be staying here :(


----------



## Armywife84

Oh dear Jenn, I hope you stay around!! My FS told me that you have to be tested for endo first before they'll go thru with IVF. I don't see why it should matter anyway; sounds like a silly prerequisite to me.

Wonderstars- I understand the need to take a break from BNB, sometimes it gets to be a bit much. We'll save a spot for you and hope that you'll be back to vent!

More Rant:

As far as any negativity surrounding LTTC goes (speaking in general) I refuse to fret over it; nor will I be driven away from BNB. This is just as much my place as it is anyone else's, pregnant or not!


----------



## StephieB

I'm so glad you made this thread Jackie!! I've moved house and don't have internet currently so haven't been on here in a few days and was heart broken when I saw our thread was locked. It wad the only place I could get support when I needed it. 

I'm so sorry some ladies are leaving, although I understand why. I'll honestly miss you, and hope you keep us updated! 

As for me, still no internet so I'm doing this on my stupid blackberry. So bored of moving house now!! 

Definitely can vent about artificial insemination, so unromantic and not at all sexy! Although my DH days he's felt much less pressure! 

Check in when I can ladies! 

Xx


----------



## sharnw

I have a vant-
Im think im O'ing anyday now and DH leaves tomorrow to go back to the mines for a week :( right when I need him the most.... :(
Just the way is it I supose :sad2:


----------



## zanDark

StephieB said:


> Definitely can vent about artificial insemination, so unromantic and not at all sexy! Although my DH days he's felt much less pressure!

yeah Tom is going at it like a pro :haha::haha::blush: 

I told him that I'd rather be intimate with a syringe for a while than see him upset again! It broke my heart to see him suffer with "performance" anxiety and see him get upset with himself! 

I felt terrible because it made me feel rejected, angry and guilty all at the same time! This ovulation week has definitely been more stress free! :thumbup:


----------



## Just_married

**enters thread....glances around nervously....."shoot! What did I miss??!"
......backs out of thread slowly, rifles through other top threads***

(back soon!)


----------



## uwa_amanda

So...

How is everyone this evening? I'm doing alright I guess. Other than my back hurting, cramping like hell, and experiencing another terrible headache, I'm okay.


----------



## Armywife84

uwa_amanda said:


> So...
> 
> How is everyone this evening? I'm doing alright I guess. Other than my back hurting, cramping like hell, and experiencing another terrible headache, I'm okay.

:hugs: I second you on the cramps. Also, the heat may be doing your head in as well. It was early 100 here, and I thought I was going to pass out. :wacko:

What's your AF treat?


----------



## uwa_amanda

Armywife84 said:


> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> How is everyone this evening? I'm doing alright I guess. Other than my back hurting, cramping like hell, and experiencing another terrible headache, I'm okay.
> 
> :hugs: I second you on the cramps. Also, the heat may be doing your head in as well. It was early 100 here, and I thought I was going to pass out. :wacko:
> 
> What's your AF treat?Click to expand...

Chocolate and dr pepper! It was definitely triple digits here today...oh my gosh! If it's hot now I would hate to see what August is going to feel like. Holy cow!!!!


----------



## Armywife84

uwa_amanda said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> How is everyone this evening? I'm doing alright I guess. Other than my back hurting, cramping like hell, and experiencing another terrible headache, I'm okay.
> 
> :hugs: I second you on the cramps. Also, the heat may be doing your head in as well. It was early 100 here, and I thought I was going to pass out. :wacko:
> 
> What's your AF treat?Click to expand...
> 
> Chocolate and dr pepper! It was definitely triple digits here today...oh my gosh! If it's hot now I would hate to see what August is going to feel like. Holy cow!!!!Click to expand...

Sounds wonderful! :thumbup: I'm still deciding what my treat is when AF decides to arrive. 

Is August supposed to be the worst for Southern heat? June is seriously getting to me, I don't know how I'm going to manage July. :dohh: I literally can drink buckets of water and still feel dehydrated.


----------



## mindyb85

I can't stop crying. I feel so unwanted right now. It's "go week" and dh is "not in the mood" wtf?! I feel so unattractive and that all the pain of ltttc and the losses ive suffered and the current side effects of clomid is all for nothing cause he s not in the f-ing mood?! Oh sorry im asking you to have sex where you definitely will get a happy ending, I know that sounds soooooo difficult! Sorry ladies but this jyst kills me. He told me he wanted to rry anf would give our more effort and he didnt even try At all!!! God all these damn hormones. I feel like a beoken faucet!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Armywife84 said:


> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uwa_amanda said:
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> How is everyone this evening? I'm doing alright I guess. Other than my back hurting, cramping like hell, and experiencing another terrible headache, I'm okay.
> 
> :hugs: I second you on the cramps. Also, the heat may be doing your head in as well. It was early 100 here, and I thought I was going to pass out. :wacko:
> 
> What's your AF treat?Click to expand...
> 
> Chocolate and dr pepper! It was definitely triple digits here today...oh my gosh! If it's hot now I would hate to see what August is going to feel like. Holy cow!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds wonderful! :thumbup: I'm still deciding what my treat is when AF decides to arrive.
> 
> Is August supposed to be the worst for Southern heat? June is seriously getting to me, I don't know how I'm going to manage July. :dohh: I literally can drink buckets of water and still feel dehydrated.Click to expand...

Late July thru August is typically the hottest times of the year. I am with you on the guzzling water part. I guzzle so much during the summer. The water companies love me. I go to Sam's and get a couple of the big packs of water and that'll last a couple of weeks whenever I am in a mood for a lot of water. Maybe it won't be so bad for ya since you're in Kentucky.


----------



## StephieB

Mindy I'm so sorry about your DH. I know it might not make you feel better but I think most of us on here have been through the same ovulation week disaster. My hubby regularly didn't want to bed during ovulation and after a couple months of screaming and crying he admitted that it wasn't that he didn't want to, but he physically couldn't! The performance anxiety really gets him, especially on a clomid cycle! We've tried artificial insemination this cycle just to try and take the pressure off a little bit. 

Ladies in sunny England its currently 9c where I am (49 in american speak I think!) Its june and I have the heating on!! You can send some of the heat over here if you want, ill take it off your hands! I don't want to be wearing jumpers and coats when its almost July! Xx


----------



## Just_married

mindyb85 said:


> I can't stop crying. I feel so unwanted right now. It's "go week" and dh is "not in the mood" wtf?! I feel so unattractive and that all the pain of ltttc and the losses ive suffered and the current side effects of clomid is all for nothing cause he s not in the f-ing mood?! Oh sorry im asking you to have sex where you definitely will get a happy ending, I know that sounds soooooo difficult! Sorry ladies but this jyst kills me. He told me he wanted to rry anf would give our more effort and he didnt even try At all!!! God all these damn hormones. I feel like a beoken faucet!

Hey mrs, we have all been there. I could have strangled my dh on occasion, normally always up for it (lol) but any hint of me initiating it for ovulation and it's tension all the way.

Like the others have mentioned (on last venting thread too) ovulation week can be a nightmare, but you just need to find a solution that is right for you. The solution for us was dh asked me not to tell him when I'm oving. 

The psychology of it all can put pressure on our men. I know if the pressure of conceiving relied purely on me climaxing on a certain night, eek! I'd be a wreck!

So we all know how you feel & understand & send huge hugs xxx


----------



## smallstar

Soooo glad this is back.....i had such a manic weekend literally OUT the whole time....logged on this morning and was like WTF?!!?

This can be our phoenix thread lol rising from the ashes lol :)

x


----------



## beegray

My rant for the day: :witch: is now almost two weeks late! I thought this was over, metformin has been working fine until now???? Tempted to test again but i know will end up with a :bfn: so pissed off, moody, and angry that nothing seems to be working when i'm only suppose to have mild PCOS!!!!!!!!:brat:


----------



## shiara

my vent...
>this clomid side effects r makin me soo mad,,,crying out loud for every small stupid thing :sad2:
> dh's attitude just kills me,,,he's takin it all soo easy as if im about to pop a baby any time.. his positivity reaally irritates me now :growlmad:
>and its soooo hot here in middle east,,im fed up of this heat...](*,)


----------



## BearsMummy

My Rant:

I woke up this morning to find I had lost a few very good friends in the past 24 hours.

:cry: :cry:


----------



## uwa_amanda

BearsMummy said:


> My Rant:
> 
> I woke up this morning to find I had lost a few very good friends in the past 24 hours.
> 
> :cry: :cry:

Karen,

I feel the same way. :cry::cry:


----------



## BearsMummy

I don't even know where I belong anymore either.

I'm not actively TTC anymore, not while I am in limbo about my funding.

Is it just me or do any of you get weeks like this?
One thing goes awry, and your whole life seems to spiral out of control and EVERYTHING goes wrong?

I normally have these weeks around PMT/AF times, but this is bang smack in the middle of my cycle!


----------



## uwa_amanda

BearsMummy said:


> I don't even know where I belong anymore either.
> 
> I'm not actively TTC anymore, not while I am in limbo about my funding.
> 
> Is it just me or do any of you get weeks like this?
> One thing goes awry, and your whole life seems to spiral out of control and EVERYTHING goes wrong?
> 
> I normally have these weeks around PMT/AF times, but this is bang smack in the middle of my cycle!

You are definitely not alone, sweetie. I feel the same way about TTC, or not in our case. All this happened in the middle of my cycle too. I was so down about everything last night. My DH felt so bad for me after all that. He didn't know what to do.


----------



## BearsMummy

My OH is being really sweet.

He knows the past week and all it's upsets has really got to me, and he keeps emailing me from work to check I am ok.

I am hoping he comes home with a big box of chocolates to cheer me up!


----------



## StephieB

You have no idea how much love I have for my ladies!! I want to give each and everyone one of you a huge squishy hug to make everyone feel better! :hugs:


----------



## Armywife84

Mindy- Don't fret over the sex! Unfortunately, some of us are going thru the same ordeal. I wish we would still have hot sex, but I have to request it like it's a song on the radio!! 

Bears- I often feel lost as to where I am in LTTC. We don't have the $$ for IUIs or IVF atm, too many other things to pay for. You just have that stuck feeling of where you're spinning your wheels. When you get to take one step forward, then something happens of where you have to take 2 steps back. 

However, there is no doubt that you belong on here with us! If I'm feeling like LTTC is too much, then I start to explore GC or GS. 

Bee- So sorry for AF being 2 weeks late. She's such an inconsiderate bitch. 

Rant:

1. The :witch: is late. I won't bother testing because I already know the answer. 

2. I'm in no mood to work tomorrow. These 3 days off have been nice. 

3. DH has been annoying me lately, to the point of where I wish he was still away for training. You know the usual not helping with housework, constantly moaning about anything and everything. I do wish he would can it!! :wacko::growlmad:


----------



## tamithomas

Am I the only one who feels during 2WW when you know for a fact AF is due, those few days waiting it to start and get it over with feel even longer than when you're still in the IF stage of 2WW? that's me today, soo annoyed! I already know I failed this month I just wanna get it over with and TTC again next month lol


----------



## wannabemummyb

:wave: hey ladies. So pleased we have another venting thread!

I am also pleased (hmmm maybe not the right word) to hear that your oh's have ov week performance issues too! The last month/two months mine's been fine and seems really motivated to bd and try to get an elusive bfp...normally he has issues during ov week and I truly thought it was meM

I HATE (stomp feet) LTTTC....i use a wedding forum and someone on there posted on their wedding report that they had there bfp.....first month coming off bcp! Made me cry :-(

Af due any time from saturday just gone to whenever she decides to turn up! Feel stroppy, sulky and fed up!


----------



## NavyWife84

Hi Ladies,
I know I said I was out of here, but I have been checking my private messages and this thread to keep up with some ladies. I was so glad to get on today because I heard from a lady that I haven't heard from in a few months. She had been ttc for over 3 years, had an IVF against her religious beliefs, and it failed. She and dh decided to remain childless and make peace with it. Today she wrote a post in her journal that was so encouraging to me. It really made me think that there really is a light at the end of the tunnel if everything doesn't work out. I especially wanted to share this with the gals on here who are currently in limbo or living childless due to lack of funding, lack of energy to try anymore, etc... 

Anyway, here is the link to her thread...
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/364368-childless-titi-world-wide-open-378.html


----------



## Armywife84

NavyWife84 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I know I said I was out of here, but I have been checking my private messages and this thread to keep up with some ladies. I was so glad to get on today because I heard from a lady that I haven't heard from in a few months. She had been ttc for over 3 years, had an IVF against her religious beliefs, and it failed. She and dh decided to remain childless and make peace with it. Today she wrote a post in her journal that was so encouraging to me. It really made me think that there really is a light at the end of the tunnel if everything doesn't work out. I especially wanted to share this with the gals on here who are currently in limbo or living childless due to lack of funding, lack of energy to try anymore, etc...
> 
> Anyway, here is the link to her thread...
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/364368-childless-titi-world-wide-open-378.html

That's incredibly empowering! Thank you for sharing. As I've discussed with another poster, I feel that there is a life to be lived after stopping LTTC..and accepting the childless lifestyle. Either way we'll have inner peace or a baby.


----------



## xlouloux

Hi ladies, here to have a little rant!

Did my cousin, who has two children under the age of two, one sort of planned and one accident, really have the nerve to tell me that "maybe you're just not ready, like maybe your body doesn't want a baby yet"!!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh:

Ok so she is dumb, I get that, and after she had her two children she still didn't know what ovulation was until I explained it. (You should be able to imagine the sort of person she is from that) I still think her first comment was bitchy, and I think she knew that it was, and I think she said it out of spite, and I think she is a bitch.

-Rant over.

:D

In better news, CD3 and AF is leaving. :happydance:


----------



## xxshellsxx

NavyWife84 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I know I said I was out of here, but I have been checking my private messages and this thread to keep up with some ladies. I was so glad to get on today because I heard from a lady that I haven't heard from in a few months. She had been ttc for over 3 years, had an IVF against her religious beliefs, and it failed. She and dh decided to remain childless and make peace with it. Today she wrote a post in her journal that was so encouraging to me. It really made me think that there really is a light at the end of the tunnel if everything doesn't work out. I especially wanted to share this with the gals on here who are currently in limbo or living childless due to lack of funding, lack of energy to try anymore, etc...
> 
> Anyway, here is the link to her thread...
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/364368-childless-titi-world-wide-open-378.html

When i was with my Ex, we only had a 15% chance with ICSI and direct sperm retrieval, I had resigned myself, eventually, to a childless life and once i got my head around that i also found peace with myself. We eventually separated after he became a control freak over my life, I don;t think he ever accepted the reality of our situation. 

I lived my life, found new friends, found old ones i'd lost in my depression, and found a new way of living.
 
When i met DH I decided to give it one last go... it's still not looking lightly, and even though the knocks are still hard to take sometimes, more the barriers and hurdles we have to jump to give it absolutely everything we possibly can! 

I can pick myself up quickly these days and brush them aside. I will continue to try, but I know in my heart of hearts if it doesn't happen I can live with myself and enjoy my life with DH but it's took a lot of heart ache to get to where i am now.

xx


----------



## mindyb85

Thank you just married, navy wife, and stephie! All your comments really helped me get my head on a little more straight. Also, a lot of strange things have been happening the past few days and I am making peace about infertility. I just have to trust tgat it will happen for us one day. one more thing, dh and I bdd last night :wohoo: I didnt say a word about ovulation, I just gave him a shoulder rub and thinhs kind of went from there :blush:


----------



## StephieB

Ah yes, the old back rub trick. Works a treat on my DH too :winkwink: what also works is simply opening the door in my underwear as soon as he arrives home from work, I don't even give him time to think about whether its ovulation week or not :haha:


----------



## mindyb85

StephieB said:


> Ah yes, the old back rub trick. Works a treat on my DH too :winkwink: what also works is simply opening the door in my underwear as soon as he arrives home from work, I don't even give him time to think about whether its ovulation week or not :haha:

:rofl: hahaha that is AWESOME!!!


----------



## chellesama

Longtime lurker here (as you might be able to tell from my tiny post count), and I've got two things I've been wanting to say. I figured I'd probably hit the right target if I can to this thread.

I'm sorry
Thank you

I'm sorry for the the person I was 2 years ago when I started TTC with J&H, for the person I was back when I first started lurking on BnB, and even for the person I was just a few months ago when I was reading through some of the old venting thread. I really didn't understand how hurtful I could be without meaning it, and I somehow managed to forget that what I see of you ladies online is NOT all there is to you, so the anger I worried about (yes, I was that kind of jerk!) seeing here was really just the only place you could express it and not a reflection of how you treat the people who are really in your lives.

I'm sorry for what's been happening in your forum. I hope the people barging in with their perky 'be positive' 'be happy' and othersuch admonishments figure out what I have and get a little more respectful of just how strong you ladies are, and how you shouldn't be attacked here, in what might be the only place you can show a little weakness.

Finally, thank you. You are eye-opening, ladies. Not everyone likes that, but they should be grateful for it! While you can't fix stupid, you can fix ignorance. I think now, instead of just blundering into conversations and possibly doing a lot of harm. I won't always say the right things, but by avoiding the worst things, at least I can be of some support to the people I know who are living with infertility.

All right, I'm done hijacking your thread. Thank you for listening to me blather on, and if I did offend someone by coming in here with my ephiphanies, I'm truly sorry.

Chellesama


----------



## StephieB

chellesama said:


> Longtime lurker here (as you might be able to tell from my tiny post count), and I've got two things I've been wanting to say. I figured I'd probably hit the right target if I can to this thread.
> 
> I'm sorry
> Thank you
> 
> I'm sorry for the the person I was 2 years ago when I started TTC with J&H, for the person I was back when I first started lurking on BnB, and even for the person I was just a few months ago when I was reading through some of the old venting thread. I really didn't understand how hurtful I could be without meaning it, and I somehow managed to forget that what I see of you ladies online is NOT all there is to you, so the anger I worried about (yes, I was that kind of jerk!) seeing here was really just the only place you could express it and not a reflection of how you treat the people who are really in your lives.
> 
> I'm sorry for what's been happening in your forum. I hope the people barging in with their perky 'be positive' 'be happy' and othersuch admonishments figure out what I have and get a little more respectful of just how strong you ladies are, and how you shouldn't be attacked here, in what might be the only place you can show a little weakness.
> 
> Finally, thank you. You are eye-opening, ladies. Not everyone likes that, but they should be grateful for it! While you can't fix stupid, you can fix ignorance. I think now, instead of just blundering into conversations and possibly doing a lot of harm. I won't always say the right things, but by avoiding the worst things, at least I can be of some support to the people I know who are living with infertility.
> 
> All right, I'm done hijacking your thread. Thank you for listening to me blather on, and if I did offend someone by coming in here with my ephiphanies, I'm truly sorry.
> 
> Chellesama

:hugs::hugs: Thank you!! If I was near you right now I would kiss you! :haha:


----------



## beegray

Thanks chellesama!!!

Ok, quick rant, going through hectic difficult time right now in regards to ttc, the witch still hasn't shown and so far bfn, going to test again tomorrow before going back to the doc, had to go off my meds because the side effects were hitting me way too hard and not sure if they want to give me anymore..... so I was told i can't fall pg without meds and now I can't take the meds anymore??????


----------



## itakp

Hello everyone,

and sorry to come to moan (I lurk more than post)... Just thought I´d share the gem of the day that I was treated to. I apologise in advance to all religious people, I have a bit of a poor patch in communication with upstairs (and firmly believe each to their own conviction, but my conviction is my business only).

My very helpful colleague suggested I should lay in bed at night, put my hands on my ovaries and pray for God´s forgiveness. Err, no thanks (and forgiveness for what exactly?) I did wonder if laying my hands on my DHs balls and praying would help him. :haha:

Sorry.


----------



## Just_married

itakp said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> and sorry to come to moan (I lurk more than post)... Just thought I´d share the gem of the day that I was treated to. I apologise in advance to all religious people, I have a bit of a poor patch in communication with upstairs (and firmly believe each to their own conviction, but my conviction is my business only).
> 
> My very helpful colleague suggested I should lay in bed at night, put my hands on my ovaries and pray for God´s forgiveness. Err, no thanks (and forgiveness for what exactly?) I did wonder if laying my hands on my DHs balls and praying would help him. :haha:
> 
> Sorry.

Well, praying on the balls certainly wouldn't hurt, unless you laid hands on a little too hard haha! Kiddin! I'm a Christian, I certainly wouldn't be so judgemental as to suggest that about forgiveness, I'm strictly of the belief that IF is not a punishment! I think that's am awful responsibility to put on someone! 

But I have to admit, I have got down to ball level and given my hubs globes a stern talking to. 

Xxx


----------



## Armywife84

Chellesama- Thank you very much for your incredibly kind post. It truly means the world to us, that someone where we wish to be gets us. We're certainly not asking for a pity party, or to walk on eggshells around us, we just want our section to rightfully bitch in (and a little respect would be nice too). 

Thank you once again! 

Beegray- How many days late are you? I'm 3, going on 4. :dohh:

itakp- Never apologize for your rant! This is your space too! 

Rants:

1. Don't go to Daily Mail, there's a massive picture of Meghan Fox's bump. Bitch. Let's hope she gets quite fat. :haha:

2. I went bathing suit shopping today and it was a complete nightmare. Needless to say I left empty handed, annoyed with DH (he was pouting like a naughty child), and self conscious. :cry: Now I'm at the point of ordering this cute string bikini online (on offer at a steal), and just flaunting it with as much confidence as I can fake. :haha::haha:

3. Apple Store was wall to wall with people. I was so overwhelmed, we just walked out of there and I didn't get my iPad. 

4. AF is late! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::hissy::hissy: Which is making my anxiety skyrocket. I cannot test today, because I know it will be a :bfn: and make my day that much worse. 

Ahh, better. Off to eat a frozen lemonade. If only there were a bit of vodka in it.


----------



## uwa_amanda

MY vent for the day:

1. IT'S TOO DAMN HOT OUTSIDE!!!! This triple digit crap has GOT to go!!! We've got high temps well over 100 for the next few days with no rain in sight. 

2. My boss decides to tell me, "Amanda, I'm not going to be in the office tomorrow, so you'll have to take care of my work." :wacko: She's on vacation next week :happydance: but I still have to do her work and play "supervisor" (so she says...ugh! :dohh:).

3. It's not Friday yet.

That's all...thanks for listening!


----------



## beegray

Armywife84 said:


> Chellesama- Thank you very much for your incredibly kind post. It truly means the world to us, that someone where we wish to be gets us. We're certainly not asking for a pity party, or to walk on eggshells around us, we just want our section to rightfully bitch in (and a little respect would be nice too).
> 
> Thank you once again!
> 
> Beegray- How many days late are you? I'm 3, going on 4. :dohh:
> 
> itakp- Never apologize for your rant! This is your space too!
> 
> Rants:
> 
> 1. Don't go to Daily Mail, there's a massive picture of Meghan Fox's bump. Bitch. Let's hope she gets quite fat. :haha:
> 
> 2. I went bathing suit shopping today and it was a complete nightmare. Needless to say I left empty handed, annoyed with DH (he was pouting like a naughty child), and self conscious. :cry: Now I'm at the point of ordering this cute string bikini online (on offer at a steal), and just flaunting it with as much confidence as I can fake. :haha::haha:
> 
> 3. Apple Store was wall to wall with people. I was so overwhelmed, we just walked out of there and I didn't get my iPad.
> 
> 4. AF is late! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::hissy::hissy: Which is making my anxiety skyrocket. I cannot test today, because I know it will be a :bfn: and make my day that much worse.
> 
> Ahh, better. Off to eat a frozen lemonade. If only there were a bit of vodka in it.

Today I am now .... sorry counting quick....16 days, a little over two weeks:cry::brat:


----------



## beegray

itakp said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> and sorry to come to moan (I lurk more than post)... Just thought I´d share the gem of the day that I was treated to. I apologise in advance to all religious people, I have a bit of a poor patch in communication with upstairs (and firmly believe each to their own conviction, but my conviction is my business only).
> 
> My very helpful colleague suggested I should lay in bed at night, put my hands on my ovaries and pray for God´s forgiveness. Err, no thanks (and forgiveness for what exactly?) I did wonder if laying my hands on my DHs balls and praying would help him. :haha:
> 
> Sorry.

I'm christian, but this is ridiculous? what did your ovaries do in order to need forgivness?????:dohh: I do pray, i feel abit stupid sometimes, been praying for awhile now. But if it wasn't for my faith I would have completely lost hope all together by now. Infertility is something that effects everyone, it crosses racial boundries, class boundries, religion boundries. It can hit someone who is super spiritual and someone who is not. I know I'll get my babba, just don't know when, but I know I will. That baby will b the biggest miracle in mine and my DH's life!


----------



## sharnw

On the GREAT Urge of deleting brag book.....
Another freckin announcement! 
Twins.....

Wish it was my turn to announce :(


----------



## uwa_amanda

I don't even have a brag book page to delete. I told my super fertile best friend the other day that infertility will put you in a dark and lonely place, especially if you know noone who is going through it. I told her she would never truly know what was going on. I was halfway expecting her to say something about me coming over to play with her kids but surprisingly, she didn't. She said that while she will never know what it was like, she's got a shoulder for me to cry on and ears to listen. I really appreciated that coming from her. I just wish I knew someone other than you awesome ladies that I could talk to, go have a drink with, etc. 

Thank y'all for being my bnb friends! :):):):):):):)


----------



## Armywife84

Amanda- If you're going to be temporary supervisor, they should be properly compensating you! 

Bee- Yeesh! AF needs to get her arse here!

Rant:

AF finally came this morning while getting ready for work. I was a bit crushed, but glad she decided to show. Onto another cycle. :cry:


----------



## sharnw

*Armywife84* Extra super GL this cycle for you :dust:
xx


----------



## mindyb85

[email protected](#! I dont think the clomid worked at all this month. I had o dip but no rise. Damn damn damn, im sick of waiting, it hurts too much.


----------



## itakp

I know this has been mentioned before time and time again but...
not one, but _three_ people told me yesterday that if I want a child so much, I could borrow theirs. Even telling them I don´t want theirs, I want my own wouldn´t shut them up. Keep your brats, f#ng people, and stop bringing up my infertility every time we speak because it hurts!!


----------



## uwa_amanda

itakp said:


> I know this has been mentioned before time and time again but...
> not one, but _three_ people told me yesterday that if I want a child so much, I could borrow theirs. Even telling them I don´t want theirs, I want my own wouldn´t shut them up. Keep your brats, f#ng people, and stop bringing up my infertility every time we speak because it hurts!!

OMG...I went off on my best friend over that shit. She has two great kids but it's not the same when they're not your own. Pissed me off. She hasn't said anything about it since I told her off.


----------



## Armywife84

Rant:

Adele's music= AMAZING! 
Adele's BFP announcement= fecking annoying! :growlmad:


----------



## RKW

Hi girlies,

Have been a stalker in this thread, ont 18 months TTC so not sure if I belong :-/

My rant: today my fiancé asked a couple and their baby to ours for his birthday BBQ. And she announced she would not be drinking as she is a pregnant whale, again. Her daughter is only 6 months old. And she is only 6 weeks gone, (why tell people??). 

We live in a new house, and I wanted to be the first pregnant belly in here. I want it to be my turn, and I just can't stand her asking (as she always does) when your married (6 months) will you start trying??? Babies are amazing.....you'll never know true love until you are a mother..... Blah blah. I can't even get battered to block it out as will be in the 2WW by then.

Meeeeerrrr :-/


----------



## Armywife84

RKW- Unfortunately, you belong here hun. Welcome to our dark corner! 

Rant: 

1. The heat index is killing me. 

2. I've got so much to do and not enough energy to do it all. 

Oh well. Happy weekend!:happydance:


----------



## sharnw

Rant- Non ltttc related

My DH started working on the mines (its been 2 month now), (1 week on- 1 week off)
we live in an average sized smallish town, have to drive an hour through a curvy down-hill (rainforest) range to get to the major coastal city to drop him off and pick him up from the airport.... 
Anyway, he has a friend that works on the same mine, his wife has to take him and pick him up etc... 

But we agreed on car pooling.. to save fuel and mileage on our cars..
She's only picked them up ONCE out of the 7+ weeks so far.. excuses excuses excuses,
Im fed up already! So I told DH- either his friend pays $10 or his wife commits to transporting or I dont give his friend transport.... Simple.......

Hope i dont sound too harsh on them :haha: but i dont care lol


----------



## sharnw

*Armywife84* Happy weekend! :D
Its sunday where i am in Australia... BLLAAHHH monday tomorrow booooo


----------



## RKW

Well now I'm here, 

My fella is out drinking tonight, I'm staying home with the dog, an there is a girl out with them who is breast feeding, and they are doing shots of her milk!!!!!

That is so wrong on so many levels, I can't stop thinking of the germs! You wouldn't drink a shot of someone's blood, or semen would you ;-) I told the other half not to even consider it. 

Maybe I'm being uptight but I think it's a bit gross!!!


----------



## Just_married

I'm getting annoyed at my bridesmaid. This is the one who told me she was going to ask me to be her bridesmaid until she discovered I was trying to conceive & now I have the "pregnant friendly" job of doing a reading (how is getting up in front of 200 ppl pregnant friendly? Oh that's right, photographs!). So I've done lots of homework and asked her 3 times if she likes any of the verses I've picked yet she hasn't responded. Then she gets mad at me for not rsvping, so I said of course I'm coming I'm doing a reading and hub is your usher! She's completely oblivious to the fact that I had hospital hsg this week and got bad news about a blocked tube, but obviously her feelings are more important these days.


----------



## Armywife84

Sharnw- Visiting Oz is on my bucket list! I want to pet a dingo or maybe a joey..:haha:

JM- Everyone else's feelings are always important! Pffftttt. I'm so selfish that I can't be bothered with other's feelings. 

Rant:

It's so hard to make friends round my age, when they're all mothers. There's just no common ground. :cry:


----------



## sharnw

Armywife84 :haha: omg when i was 10 years old, we had a pet joey and one night I accidentally fell asleep with him beside me... Woke up in the morning and he was squashed :sad2: worst day ever I reckon..
DH has a blue cattle dog, he wants to catch a female dingo puppy, raise her and get her 2 breed with our cattle dog :huh: lol


----------



## sharnw

Another vant for my day-
(I hate my sister inlaw) 
Ok, so anyway, my nana chucked the hint again- "who's going to give me another great grandchild"....
I kept quiet...
An then she said!!!>>>!! That my (MY) mother told her that christy (my b*tch SL) will beat me and my sister for having a baby... :cry::cry::cry::sad2::sad2::sad2:
Im so angry at my mother for saying this!!!! :growlmad::devil:


----------



## Armywife84

sharnw said:


> Armywife84 :haha: omg when i was 10 years old, we had a pet joey and one night I accidentally fell asleep with him beside me... Woke up in the morning and he was squashed :sad2: worst day ever I reckon..
> DH has a blue cattle dog, he wants to catch a female dingo puppy, raise her and get her 2 breed with our cattle dog :huh: lol

Those joeys are so darling. Although, I wouldn't want to be around when the mother kangaroo is lurking about. I've seen those kangaroo attacks on youTube. :shock: 

Aww, those dingo puppies are so chubby and cuddly. You must post a picture if he catches one! 

Oh my, shame on your mother! IF makes you feel bad enough, there's no need to rub in that SIL is likely to conceive for you. I've already been thru that twice. Thank god SIL (I hate) has her tubes tied. 

RANT:

DH is pissing me off..I'd really like to strangle his neck atm. He's loafing on the sofa acting like he can't be bothered to help me with housework. Also, he has this bad attitude that I want to smack off his face. I believe an argument is in order before the end of the day. :growlmad:


----------



## RKW

Sister in law is pregnant, announced today, and also my sister announced today. So so happy for both of them, who are such lovely people and truly deserve it, and feel like such a shit human being for the 90% of me being extaticly happy and the other 10% of me wishing I also had good news to share. It's such a happy day for them but tinged with a bit a sadness for me.


----------



## sharnw

Armywife- lol when my dh does that, I start sweeping the living room and deliberetly take my time sweeping in front of the tv haha, if it gets too much to me, I randomly ask him.. "so what ARE you doing today" then he goes and cleans his shed :haha: 

RKW- :hug: I hope you dont have to feel that little bit of sadness soon xx


----------



## Armywife84

RKW- Big :hugs:. Don't feel bad, you're only human! Of course you're happy for them...it's just weighted down by your own devastating LTTC journey. Your feelings are important too! And you certainly can't help the way IF makes you feel. 

Sharnw- Pfft, if I had an Aussie DH...I'd be :sex: all the time! Especially if he remotely resembled Chris Hemsworth. :haha: When I was in uni I dated this yummy Aussie for a while, then he had to return to Melbourne. :cry: 

More Rants:

1. Rang my mother to have the usual Sunday chat and she revealed that my cousin's girlfriend is due next month. My grandmother is over the moon to have a great grandchild. I'm so upset because I thought it would be me! :cry: I also feel like garb because I can't give my grandmother a great grandchild.:cry:

My cousin's girlfriend doesn't even need a baby, due to the fact she already has an 18 year old she doesn't take care of! In fact her daughter left her mother at a young age to live with her father. The poor teen has nothing to do with her mum to this day. 

2. I was feeling annoyed and left to mill about the shopping mall. While I was browsing thru one of the department stores, I accidentally ended up in the baby section and started to cry. :cry:


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

So I'm usually just a stalker of this thread. Seeing what makes you ladies mad makes me feel a bit more sane but I've lost it. Things that drive me nuts:
1. My mom gives me the "just relax" line even though it took her THREE years to get pregnant with me (her first). You'd think she'd get it!
2. Women who tell you "it will happen." Oh yeah? Do you have a front row seat to my reproductive function and know for a fact things are going to just "work themselves out."
3. The fact that EVERY FREAKING WOMAN IS PREGNANT EXCEPT US!
4. This woman I work with told me how they "didn't really plan to have a second this soon" and she's so uncomfortable and huge and it's so awful being pregnant (SHUT UP ALREADY!).
5. How Clomid seems like a wonder drug for PCOS until it DOESN'T work for you!

Ugg, I am totally raging out this cycle. I had mid-cycle bleeding just when I'd thought I'd got things reasonably regular (as regular as a 37 day cycle can be) and have pretty much lost any confidence I'd gained.


----------



## tamithomas

Vent of the day:

"friend" announced 3rd bfp within 3 years now, pops them out like a pez dispenser. Wouldn't be so pissed about if i didn't tell her the last 2 BFP's to please give me a heads up next time she blasts it on bragbook. I swear people like her are the reason i sometimes feel like just deleting it all together. But, it's also the only way to stay in touch with long distance family.

On the upside, hubby and I got into a long deep discussion about TTC. For 3 years we had been trying to go by my instinct of when I feel as if I'm O'ing and swinging it sorta speak and surprisingly he's the one who brought up wanting to try using OPK's and the every second day until O is over method. It is so refreshing that he brought it up as I never brought it up in fear that I would make him feel like he's being pressured into it but I now feel reassured that I'm not the only one who really holds this dear to my heart. Even saw a few tears when he said "I'd be happy with just one, one would be all I need. Any others would be seriously bonuses of blessing"


----------



## uwa_amanda

I think my DH is a hell of a lot more optimistic about everything than I am. He said he is still holding out hope that we will have our baby. I told him one night that I thought I'd be done having our children by now. I will be 30 in three weeks and I thought for sure I'd be done, but nope...:cry:. I've pretty much resigned myself to letting nature take it's course even though my siggy says January 2013. I may end up changing that again to show differently. We've always wanted two children. Right now, I'd be happy with one.

HopinandPrayn, I was fed the whole "Clomid is the wonder drug" speech by my doctor last summer. I lasted eight cycles before I said that was enough in May. The side effects are enough to drive you crazy and I just felt like the more rounds I did, the crazier I was going to get. Couple that with DH not getting such rave reviews on his third SA (the other two were "fine") and you'll see why we threw in the towel for a while, maybe ever. I have become more cynical towards EVERYTHING!

Anyhoo...

It's Monday. I'm waiting on my mid-week Independence Day break :happydance: AND I work the early shift this week :happydance: AND my supervisor is on vacation this week :happydance::happydance::happydance:

^That in and of itself could turn into my rant for the week, seeing as that I have been nominated the "office supervisor" in my supervisor's absence. :wacko:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Dont often feel the need to rant but today I do. Been through the monthly habit of testing on AF due day (just to make sure... :wacko:), got the not pregnant of course and now waiting for AF to arrive.

Coupled with my 21yr old cousin calling to tell me that her and her on/off boyfriend of a very tempestuous relationship are now expecting after a couple of months of trying. To be fair, she has no idea what we are going through however I am at an utter loss as to how to be happy about this. 

I have had a poor week on the diet (not gained but not lost either) and am feeling thoroughly cheesed off.

AAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

:shipw:


----------



## timeforababy

hi guys, can I join in?

vent of the day : which is pretty normal for most lttc i guess, my sister tells me to relax when I tell her I'm not pregnant again.


----------



## Armywife84

Come on in! I want to hear your vents, even if it's not LTTC related. Vent away!! 

Tamithomas- "Pop out like a pez dispenser!" :haha: 



Rants:

1. The pregnant cow came back from her "babymoon" :wacko: and waddled about all day. She's incredibly puffy and just needs to go on maternity leave already, I'm fed up with looking at her. :growlmad:

2. Tomorrow I have to go to this waterpark and see all sorts of happy little families. More bad news, they don't allow outside drinks in the park, thus there goes my flask of vodka. :haha: 

3. I went to this one nail salon to get my nails done, but had to leave because the patron wouldn't stop going on about the manicurist's bump. Can it already! So I went to this other place and the manicurist painted them all bubbly. :growlmad:

AF is over, but I'm obviously still PMSing.


----------



## tamithomas

Rant of the day:

Cousin was having a freak out last week about losing her hair from post partum hormone decline. She's another one like my friend who pops kids out like they're a fashion accesory. She's still complaining about it 4 days later while having two beautiful boys in her home UGH. 

my own personal rant is, I wish high school taught us about infertility. Where I live in Canada, sex ed. is no problem everyone gets it in grade 11. Problem is, you only hear about how to avoid getting pregnant and how it happens. Never do you hear that there are chances you might not be able to, I feel as though had I've been told that instead of being brain washed with fear that one single sperm inside of you and that's it you're pregnant my feelings of frustration to IF would not be so strong. You get told all through out high school and your life being told "careful even if he pulls out not to have any drip inside or else you'll get BFP" Then for us who end up with IF problems feel ten times more betrayed..that's how it feels for me atleast. 

Point of the matter, IF should be made more aware in high schools instead of the opposite that it's so easy. I would not feel so betrayed right now.


----------



## Kimiw

I just wanted to come in here and say what as on my mind. This evening me and DH went to walmart and we were only in there for like an hour and I saw 6 pregnant women! me and DH have been trying for 6 years for baby #1 and I couldn't help but get jealous and then sad. I hate feeling this way, I don't want to be bitter forever, but how on earth do I get past it? It is like the world is moving around me and I am standing still. All my friends have 2 or 3 kids and they are already older ranging 8-13 years old. None of my kids are going to get to grow up with my best friends children, and it makes me sad! I am not trying to give myself a pity party but it really got to me today.


----------



## uwa_amanda

RANT!!!!!

I woke up this morning at 3:00 to pee. My next door neighbor's tv was up so loud I couldn't get back to sleep. Argh! :hissy:

So I get on my computer and start reading my emails. I told everybody in here that I don't have a facebook page since it's too much trouble, right? Well, in my email inbox, there is a message from my Avon district manager announcing the births of two babies, her first grandchild, and another Avon lady's baby. Talk about making somebody feel like shit before she even has her shower this morning. WTF?!?! I usually keep her emails for future reference since most of the time they are pretty relevant to my business. But that one ended up in my trash can and deleted from there. 

I hate being bitter about IF. I thought I was fine since DH and I are in limbo-land right now. Nope...I was wrong. :cry::cry::cry::cry: This sucks.


----------



## itakp

Vent of the day:
Today I got a letter from my FS who had been contacted by my GP. I went to my GP as my hair is falling out due to Tamoxifen. FS now tells me to not take any more and get an appointment with him asap. WTF? I know my hair is thinning and I asked for advice from GP but to stop taking the only drug that makes me ovulate _and_ doesn´t make me nuts?! And what exactly am I to do in the meantime when he has told me I have to have fertility drugs for 12 months to qualify for IVF?!

...and I stupidly didn´t book a holiday for August as I thought we´d be moving house around that time (as if my DH would have got his s#t together with the estate agent)... or that I´d be pregnant by then. Yeah, right. 

Aaaaaarrrgggggh!


----------



## tamithomas

vent of the day: I had to quit my workout regime, Bodyrock.Tv or at least the website and have now got to find a new website or stick to old workouts in the meantime. They started doing before and afters, that's great.. but most of them were mothers of 3-4 with other mothers gathering up, it was fertile reunion 101. What pushed me over the edge is that they now have a new host and she actually brings her toddler on set. I do not want IF staring at me right in the face while I work out. grrrrrrr :growlmad:


----------



## Armywife84

Kimi- It's ok hun, we love pit parties in here. Often I bring the booze and Bears will bring the cupcakes! 

Amanda- Goodness, even email isn't safe!! Mark as spam and straight to the bin! :haha:

Tamithomas- Email or even pilates aren't safe zones! I suppose I shouldn't be surprised if I see a mother with an infant strapped to her back in spin class! Ridiculous, that's what they have the nursery for!!! :growlmad:

Rant:

I went with DH to his work event at this :shipw:waterpark in Nashville. It was grubby to say the least and quite expensive for snacks, parking, etc. Even though I used sunscreen, I still managed to get burned. 

To top it off there were a few bumps parading around in the pools. I don't believe they should be out in the sun for too long, won't they overheat or something? They just needed to get away from me. 

I also wanted to smack this one mother who kept dragging her toddler to the wave pool. The child was clinging to his mum and crying, but she kept trying to get him to enjoy it. After a while, he just tried to run back to shore! The wave pool is not a place for LOs!!


----------



## tamithomas

Thing is, Bodyrock.Tv is one of those free online workout websites where they post w-o's for free which is what i loved so much. I just can't stand that it's been all post-partum bellys everywhere on it lately. Then as an introduction the picture they posted to introduce the new host that is a mother of three is a picture of her holding her 7 month old. I'm all for getting back into shape after having a baby, that's good for them but it really puts IF people such as ourselves in that awkward felt out of the loop situation. I have found a substitute website luckily but it just sucks because I was really enjoying the system, I was just sick of hearing a bunch of selfish bratty not realizing how good they have it complain about stretch marks and how their body is the only thing they wanna work on now, meanwhile they got their toddler sitting next to them


----------



## smallstar

My vent is a bit late but went to see my newly (8weeks) pregnant friend on Saturday morning....i wake up filled with dread about the visit as it is.....BOOM AF arrives!!!! WTHF!??? Is that an almighty kick in my useless lady bits or what!?!? Thanks so much mother nature you total BI*CH!!!! :(

So i had to endure a whole 2 hours of her cooing over being pregnant and showing me her first scan pictures whilst i can feel my uterus crying!!!! :(

Was in the worst mood ever by the end of Saturday and it has just continued to dampen my mood over the past few days......

Roll on July.....

x


----------



## Armywife84

Smallstar- Kudos to you for visiting your pregnant friend! 

Ranting...

1. I'm sunburnt.

2. Celebrity BFP announcements are just as annoying as Bragbook ones.


----------



## shaslove

I had a lap on 6/18. I'm on my first AF after, & it HURTS!!!!! This stinks!


----------



## sharnw

AHHHH
Im 25 and ttc for over 2 frikken years...! 
And today I find out my brother (19) his b*tch gf (20) is pregnant! GGRRRRR :devil:


----------



## tamithomas

sharnw said:


> AHHHH
> Im 25 and ttc for over 2 frikken years...!
> And today I find out my brother (19) his b*tch gf (20) is pregnant! GGRRRRR :devil:

can totally relate,was furious a year ago when I found out my Step Brother and SIL were expecting when they still lived at my mom and his dads place!!!! Luckily though my mom pretty much kicked them out when she found out lol


----------



## sharnw

Ha your mum :D

And to top it off, my parents Knew (for a while) my sister olny found out last night, and told me today. So My own parents kept it a secret from my sister and I... :growlmad:
They dont even know im ttc actually.. But still. they didnt tell us :huh:
When I fall pregnant.... I sure as hell aint telling my mother... PPPFFTTT


----------



## Armywife84

tamithomas said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> AHHHH
> Im 25 and ttc for over 2 frikken years...!
> And today I find out my brother (19) his b*tch gf (20) is pregnant! GGRRRRR :devil:
> 
> can totally relate,was furious a year ago when I found out my Step Brother and SIL were expecting when they still lived at my mom and his dads place!!!! Luckily though my mom pretty much kicked them out when she found out lolClick to expand...

How naughty of them! I can't fathom falling pregnant while shacking up parents. 

Rant (non baby related):

Dear Ms. Hindmarch,

While I like your quirky white homework tote, it's also going to get filthy from carrying it around uni. Please get your act together and come out with a decent homework tote that will not look grubby after a week of wear. 

Thanks, 

Jackie


----------



## Just_married

Non TTC vent, but the stress sure as heck aint helping ttc!

22yr old neice of dh, if she's not attracting drama then she's creating it, I saw right through her from the start. Looks like a child, acts like a child, lies, manipulates and hurts others then cries and feels sorry for herself, how can anybody be so cruel to her?

Messages dh, when can i see you. Dh says I'll meet you in town for a coffee. Neice, no, I want to come to your house, I have a car, when can i come? Dh says no, you know you've upset my wife in the past and her feelings matter to me a lot, so why dont we just meet up for lunch and spend some time together.

Cue phone call wailing 'You really hurt my feelings by saying that, I have never done anything wrong, I've always tried my best, Why are you saying you dont like me and wont meet me? Then it descended into complete howling emotional blackmail. Hubby simply said 'Im not being drawn into an arguement' and ended the call.

Thing is my dh is a softhearted person and this really upset him. She has just made it even less likely that I will forgive her now. Dh is worried she will now cause chaos with his family and make him out to be the bad one.

I'm sorry honey, but if telling me you feel dizzy because you're hungry and you have no food in your flat, then letting us spend our last £20 on groceries for you, then a week letter to say you have £300 saved up to buy a van is trying your best then I don't really want you near my home. If describing to my 15 yr old how your ex is being done for violently murdering his ex is doing your best, no thanks. And if promising to be an attendant at our wedding, then saying you cant collect your outfit for the wedding because you're giving evidence at your ex's murder trial, then being tagged 5mins later on your friends FB check-in at a shopping centre is your best. And also asking me, the bride, to organise your transport to church and then not even turning up on the day, no reason, then no thanks. If I don't make you welcome in my home, please forgive me, because I'm waiting for you to act like the adult you are, I'm waiting til you try and avoid drama and I'm waiting til my teenager is old enough not to be influenced by your chaos.

Sorry, just so very angry!!


----------



## tamithomas

my vent is indirectly related to TTC but affects it major. Just got screwed over by the legal/justice system so the feel for BD/TTC went out the window for now this month


----------



## Armywife84

Just_married said:


> Non TTC vent, but the stress sure as heck aint helping ttc!
> 
> 22yr old neice of dh, if she's not attracting drama then she's creating it, I saw right through her from the start. Looks like a child, acts like a child, lies, manipulates and hurts others then cries and feels sorry for herself, how can anybody be so cruel to her?
> 
> Messages dh, when can i see you. Dh says I'll meet you in town for a coffee. Neice, no, I want to come to your house, I have a car, when can i come? Dh says no, you know you've upset my wife in the past and her feelings matter to me a lot, so why dont we just meet up for lunch and spend some time together.
> 
> Cue phone call wailing 'You really hurt my feelings by saying that, I have never done anything wrong, I've always tried my best, Why are you saying you dont like me and wont meet me? Then it descended into complete howling emotional blackmail. Hubby simply said 'Im not being drawn into an arguement' and ended the call.
> 
> Thing is my dh is a softhearted person and this really upset him. She has just made it even less likely that I will forgive her now. Dh is worried she will now cause chaos with his family and make him out to be the bad one.
> 
> I'm sorry honey, but if telling me you feel dizzy because you're hungry and you have no food in your flat, then letting us spend our last £20 on groceries for you, then a week letter to say you have £300 saved up to buy a van is trying your best then I don't really want you near my home. If describing to my 15 yr old how your ex is being done for violently murdering his ex is doing your best, no thanks. And if promising to be an attendant at our wedding, then saying you cant collect your outfit for the wedding because you're giving evidence at your ex's murder trial, then being tagged 5mins later on your friends FB check-in at a shopping centre is your best. And also asking me, the bride, to organise your transport to church and then not even turning up on the day, no reason, then no thanks. If I don't make you welcome in my home, please forgive me, because I'm waiting for you to act like the adult you are, I'm waiting til you try and avoid drama and I'm waiting til my teenager is old enough not to be influenced by your chaos.
> 
> Sorry, just so very angry!!


Goodness, such horrible behavior! Where did she learn her manipulative ways? And where is her mother to help her out?

Rant:

I'm so exhausted. Don't know how I'm going to conjure up the energy to catch up on housework this weekend and grocery shop. :wacko:


----------



## Just_married

Army I gave up on grocery shopping a few months ago and get it delivered over Internet now, best decision ever! 

And can u believe the niece actually turned up at dh gig tonight and eyeballed me for about half an hour before marching over and asking if she could sit beside me?! I'm not going to be made out to be the horror who causes a scene in public so I said go ahead. Dh over the moon as he thinks I'm over the anger, but I'm actually fuming inside at being backed into a corner by her. He thinks it showed maturity to come, I can plainly see it was more manipulation, her way of saying she has control of it, ye know? He thinks she is more settled, but all I feel now is dread that more manipulation is on it's way and she is going to start asking to visit & I'll be the bad one for disagreeing.


----------



## tamithomas

Just_married said:


> Army I gave up on grocery shopping a few months ago and get it delivered over Internet now, best decision ever!
> 
> And can u believe the niece actually turned up at dh gig tonight and eyeballed me for about half an hour before marching over and asking if she could sit beside me?! I'm not going to be made out to be the horror who causes a scene in public so I said go ahead. Dh over the moon as he thinks I'm over the anger, but I'm actually fuming inside at being backed into a corner by her. He thinks it showed maturity to come, I can plainly see it was more manipulation, her way of saying she has control of it, ye know? He thinks she is more settled, but all I feel now is dread that more manipulation is on it's way and she is going to start asking to visit & I'll be the bad one for disagreeing.

trust me i totally know where you're coming from, as well as his which sucks. My ex best friend for 15 years was the same as your niece, manipulating.. i was sadly the one who was convinced she was changing time and time again, my mom was in your place seeing it for what it really was. luckily i eventually woke up..hope its the same for your DH


----------



## Just_married

It just got worse last night after I posted that. Apparently I'm 'addicted to all those websites and forums'. I'm surprised my head didn't actually explode last night. 

I'm still fuming this morning. So many points I could make back, but the bottom line seems to be that my feelings always come last. Do you know the neice actually said "why haven't you had a baby yet?'.

And then my friends who are meant to be coming for a relaxing wee overnight can't get a babysitter so are now bring baby for overnight. 

I hate feeling like this, but I don't even think dh will understand how taken for granted & used I feel. So I'll just need to speak to you guys xxx


----------



## Armywife84

Just_married said:


> Army I gave up on grocery shopping a few months ago and get it delivered over Internet now, best decision ever!
> 
> And can u believe the niece actually turned up at dh gig tonight and eyeballed me for about half an hour before marching over and asking if she could sit beside me?! I'm not going to be made out to be the horror who causes a scene in public so I said go ahead. Dh over the moon as he thinks I'm over the anger, but I'm actually fuming inside at being backed into a corner by her. He thinks it showed maturity to come, I can plainly see it was more manipulation, her way of saying she has control of it, ye know? He thinks she is more settled, but all I feel now is dread that more manipulation is on it's way and she is going to start asking to visit & I'll be the bad one for disagreeing.

I suppose he defends her because he feels horrid if he doesn't. However, she seems to be a vile child...why can't he see through her? It doesn't surprise me that comment came out of her mouth. :wacko:

Ugh, couples and their babies. They should've just canceled then. 


---------

I've no rants, yet. Edit: I can't understand why someone would be TTC (adults who should be standing on their own two feet) while living under their parent's roof. It's understandable that times are rough in the US and UK, but why would you try for a baby when you can't even afford your own living space? Then they end up pregnant and are fearful when OH's job is on the line. Well, you should've waited to have a baby!!! Duh!!!


----------



## RKW

Totally agree army wife. Before I knew it would take this time to conceive I was soooooo careful with bc, as I wanted the perfect upbringing for my child, married, house, good jobs, security. It's so frustrating to see others plough straight into parenthood when they cannot afford it, and so frustrating looking back when I realise I would have been so much more fertile all those years ago when I was struggling through uni. We spent all out savings on our dream house, and now have none left for ivf if we need it. 
Life just seems pretty fucking unfair sometimes.


----------



## Armywife84

RKW said:


> Totally agree army wife. Before I knew it would take this time to conceive I was soooooo careful with bc, as I wanted the perfect upbringing for my child, married, house, good jobs, security. It's so frustrating to see others plough straight into parenthood when they cannot afford it, and so frustrating looking back when I realise I would have been so much more fertile all those years ago when I was struggling through uni. We spent all out savings on our dream house, and now have none left for ivf if we need it.
> Life just seems pretty fucking unfair sometimes.

Absolutely! You do the sensible thinking and invest money where it should be, uni and your home. But you never think you would have to set back $10,000 or more to conceive a baby! 

I'll attend a pity party of a woman who is pregnant and her DH loses his job resulting in the loss of their home. Of course they have no choice but to reside with parents. But one who has her ducks out of line? No!!


----------



## tamithomas

Just_married said:


> It just got worse last night after I posted that. Apparently I'm 'addicted to all those websites and forums'. I'm surprised my head didn't actually explode last night.
> 
> I'm still fuming this morning. So many points I could make back, but the bottom line seems to be that my feelings always come last. Do you know the neice actually said "why haven't you had a baby yet?'.
> 
> And then my friends who are meant to be coming for a relaxing wee overnight can't get a babysitter so are now bring baby for overnight.
> 
> I hate feeling like this, but I don't even think dh will understand how taken for granted & used I feel. So I'll just need to speak to you guys xxx

Holy cow, that has got to be the most insensitive thing to say "you're addicted to those websites and forums" well of course you are, it's a form of support. I'm flabergasted by that right now. But in a sense I can relate.. DH was insensitive at first too when I brought up by bitterness towards others BFP's. I first got the "well it's either accept it because it's a part of their life and they're not gonna stop talking about it or get rid of them" i felt so heart broken that evening when he said it so bluntly. Luckily later that night after a few hours of seperation he apologized and let me explain why I'm so bitter and that it goes beyond just seeing undeserving parents, it's them living my dream when they don't want it. That it wasn't as simple as getting rid of them. That all I need is a person to vent to then I'll be okay. Pissed off royally when I see them but suck it and then complain later at home. Seems like DH's don't have that same type of bitterness as us.


----------



## uwa_amanda

Okay...so dig this shit...

My DH and I went to Tuscaloosa today to do some shopping and go see a movie. We decided to go see "Ted" since we get into comedies. This woman actually brings a baby carrier into the theater and sits a few seats down from us. I looked at my husband and said, "You have GOT to be kidding me...do I REALLY have to sit here and listen to a baby possibly start cutting up in the middle of a movie?" Fortunately, the woman actually had the sense to get up and leave whenever the baby started getting fussy. (The movie was funny...pretty crude at parts)


----------



## Just_married

The irony is I borrowed and set up a travel cot in my bedroom, laundered all my bedding so they could sleep in ours & got lots of food in for couple & baby but they decided not to stay as the had a family party in morning. 

I'm on the couch for the 2nd night. Dh apologised this morning for what he said, but got all neurotic again tonight, this time because I'm letting my almost 17yrbold dd stay out late at a family friends party. Although I'm sure if there wasn't that reason he would have found another. 

I hope you are all having a better weekend than we are. I'm actually glad I'm not in bedroom staring at an empty cot.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Not a vent as such more of a 'i'm feeling sorry for myself today' but...

This month is our first month on our 6 month break - due to opportunity of a lifetime for DH next august - Mc'ing on a cruise ship in the Med, something we can't do with a young baby, which we would have if by some miracle we managed to conceive in the next few months - very difficult decision to make, but for the sake of our business and financial security it has to be done. 

I woke to the news that my cousin's GF (they live in Thailand) has given birth to their second son this morning (3 hrs ago) of course i'm happy for them but makes me sad to think once again another family member has their second child and i'm still waiting for #1


We did some BD yesterday afternoon... spontaneous and fun... but couldn't help feeling 'what a waste' when i was cleaning up afterwards, as i KNOW i'm in my fertile window, I know O day is around Tueday 

Don't like this break one bit!! 

xx


----------



## Armywife84

uwa_amanda said:


> Okay...so dig this shit...
> 
> My DH and I went to Tuscaloosa today to do some shopping and go see a movie. We decided to go see "Ted" since we get into comedies. This woman actually brings a baby carrier into the theater and sits a few seats down from us. I looked at my husband and said, "You have GOT to be kidding me...do I REALLY have to sit here and listen to a baby possibly start cutting up in the middle of a movie?" Fortunately, the woman actually had the sense to get up and leave whenever the baby started getting fussy. (The movie was funny...pretty crude at parts)

Amanda- I never understood why parents insist on bringing their infants into a film! There's actually some cinemas that don't allow you to bring in your infants. I suppose it's because they couldn't get a babysitter. Nonetheless, it's still bad manners. 


JM- :hugs: Thank goodness this weekend is almost over for you! Meh, DD is almost 17 and surely has enough sense to stay out of trouble. Besides, it's good to give her a bit of leeway anyways so she isn't trying to rebel against your rules. I know my mother had a rough time with my rebellious ways. :blush:

Shell- Surely you could have some spontaneous sex on Tuesday? :winkwink:

----Rant (non baby related)-----

I'm trying to drag DH out of the house (even though it's a sauna out there) so we can spend time together. All he wants to do is loaf on the sofa and hog the television or tinker on his laptop. I feel like taking all the electronics and tossing them off the balcony. :haha:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Armywife - Oh i could lol but if i finally manage to catch the egg by some bloody miracle, come next august i'd have a 4 month old... i wouldn't be able to help DH achieve his dream of working on a cruise ship (i do the technical stuff for our business) Uk stuff we do we have someone training to do my job, but we can't ask someone else to do this gig for 10 days away from home, and still make money from it ourselves... the break is killing me inside, but i can't let him know as it was tough enough to make it anyway. It's still only 95% booked... we'll know by september if they have sold enough cabins for it to go ahead... part of me wants them to not have so i can get back TTC... is that horrible to think that?

My FS referral has had it's 6 weeks to call me back come tomorrow morning... so i'll be on the phone first thing! We're still going ahead with all our testing as in all these years they have never checked my tubes or for endo so will be insisting on this when the time comes! I won't disclose that we're on a break in case they refuse to do the testing!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Armywife84 said:


> Shell- Surely you could have some spontaneous sex on Tuesday? :winkwink:

Sometimes the spontaneous sex is the best kind of sex! :haha: :blush: :thumbup:


----------



## Armywife84

xxshellsxx said:


> Armywife - Oh i could lol but if i finally manage to catch the egg by some bloody miracle, come next august i'd have a 4 month old... i wouldn't be able to help DH achieve his dream of working on a cruise ship (i do the technical stuff for our business) Uk stuff we do we have someone training to do my job, but we can't ask someone else to do this gig for 10 days away from home, and still make money from it ourselves... the break is killing me inside, but i can't let him know as it was tough enough to make it anyway. It's still only 95% booked... we'll know by september if they have sold enough cabins for it to go ahead... part of me wants them to not have so i can get back TTC... is that horrible to think that?
> 
> My FS referral has had it's 6 weeks to call me back come tomorrow morning... so i'll be on the phone first thing! We're still going ahead with all our testing as in all these years they have never checked my tubes or for endo so will be insisting on this when the time comes! I won't disclose that we're on a break in case they refuse to do the testing!

Absolutely not! Being a mum is your dream! 

Though it is very selfless of you to set aside your wants for DH's dream. If this is one of those chances of a lifetime for him, then you've no choice but to act upon it. 

Still some of that spontaneous sex could result in a BFP and if you have sex around O, then so be it. :winkwink:


----------



## chefamy1122

Hope you don't mind me butting in, but I just really need a vent this morning. My DH and I just went on a little vacation over the weekend out of state to visit my cousin and her husband. I literally have 5 women in my life that are expecting right now, so I just wanted to get away, and I guess needed a short break from reality. Well, we end up meeting up with one of DH's customers and his fiance at a Mexican restaurant...we order us all shots of tequila.. and of course the wife does not do hers b/c she just found out she is pregnant....with #4....that they were not trying for... You have got to be kidding me. I can't freaking escape it :(


----------



## xxshellsxx

Well it's official, i had a complete meltdown last night. Mum had obviously had a wee drink and had text me over something that had obviously been festering for weeks (as it happened weeks ago).... told me she thinks that we put her at the bottom of our list of priorites :cry: Messages went back and forth (through my tears) and i eventually told her that we're taking a break, i haven't told anyone yet as i was still trying to get my own head around it... Dh had been reading the texts as i was by this time a complete blubbering wreck, and I knew he'd read what i'd wrote about being so miserable taking this break. God love him, he offered to give the gig up next year to make me happy I really love this man from the bottom of my heart and soul... not many would offer to do that to have a child! 

I declined his offer to cancel the gig (even though that is not what i actually wanted to say), i know how much this means to him, but also for our financial security, but everything came to a head last night and I know my mum loves me, and how much ME giving her a grandchild (she has 2 and 4 step grandchildren) means to her too, during the 'argument' she told me if we need money for IVF they would be the first at the bank getting us a loan to pay for it. It was all very emotional and caused by a petty squabble, but i think she realised how petty her first comments that started it off had been. 

Still... todays another day down and 1 day nearer this break ending!


----------



## Just_married

xxshellsxx said:


> Well it's official, i had a complete meltdown last night. Mum had obviously had a wee drink and had text me over something that had obviously been festering for weeks (as it happened weeks ago).... told me she thinks that we put her at the bottom of our list of priorites :cry: Messages went back and forth (through my tears) and i eventually told her that we're taking a break, i haven't told anyone yet as i was still trying to get my own head around it... Dh had been reading the texts as i was by this time a complete blubbering wreck, and I knew he'd read what i'd wrote about being so miserable taking this break. God love him, he offered to give the gig up next year to make me happy I really love this man from the bottom of my heart and soul... not many would offer to do that to have a child!
> 
> I declined his offer to cancel the gig (even though that is not what i actually wanted to say), i know how much this means to him, but also for our financial security, but everything came to a head last night and I know my mum loves me, and how much ME giving her a grandchild (she has 2 and 4 step grandchildren) means to her too, during the 'argument' she told me if we need money for IVF they would be the first at the bank getting us a loan to pay for it. It was all very emotional and caused by a petty squabble, but i think she realised how petty her first comments that started it off had been.
> 
> Still... todays another day down and 1 day nearer this break ending!

That must be reassuring to know DJ would be willing to give up the gig!
And so sweet of mum to offer to get into debt for you lol. Hope you're feeling better for getting it off your chest xx


----------



## Armywife84

Shell- :hugs:

Chefamy- Welcome! 

RANT: Apologies for language in advance.

Like Shell, I'm on the verge of a breakdown. 

DH texted me while I was at work wanting to know if I could time off around August so we can visit our families. Well, he mentioned SIL (pregnant) is going to be home. We already discussed after finding out she was expecting #2 (I was devastated) that we wouldn't be visiting home when she was there. I reminded him of this. 

Then he gets all bent out of shape, saying that it's not fair he can't visit his family. I never said he couldn't go! I said I would be staying here while he went! WTF! :growlmad::growlmad: He expects me to be miserable and cry around his sister for a week just to make everyone else happy?! Feck that! What about my happiness or sanity?!! Apparently, it's not important. 

So needless to say I refuse to speak to him. I wonder when my husband is going to get it and start showing me a little more sympathy, instead of acting like I'm the bad guy. :cry::cry: Maybe when we divorce, it will dawn on him. 

I'm sorry, I'm just having a rough time. I'm on the verge of losing it. :cry::cry:


----------



## tamithomas

Reading stories such as yours ArmyWife makes me wish more women had sympathetic DH's like mine. I feel guilty at times when I read such insensitivity from DH's when mine totally understands when he goes to meet up with our friend who's 8 months BFP (an oops bfp on top of it, she's only 18) and doesn't make a peep about it in fact he was the one hesitant to go see my SIL at the hospital when she gave birth to my step nephew. I'm the one who said screw it, may as well go not to look like arses. Although once I got to the hospital while everyone was outside on smoke break i vowed for it to be my first and last time I go visit a newborn at the hospital. All I kept on hearing was baby talk and experience when I was literally THE only one standing there like an awkward outcast due to my DH has even had parenting experience in the past with his ex wife. I felt like such a fool, I vowed to never put myself in that situation again.


----------



## Armywife84

More Rants related to yesterday:

Needless to say DH and I further got into and I could care less about speaking to him, much less TTC this cycle. What's the point of trying with a man who argues with you every step of the way about IF?! 

He even had the audacity to tell me last night that if I wasn't happy for pregnant women, then no one would care or support me when I was pregnant. Excuse me? I don't want anyone to poop out rainbows and jump for joy when I'm pregnant. He's as horrible as a fertile pregnant cow! 

I just don't understand him. Also asked him if he wanted to stop trying because he feels that infertility is tearing us apart. He said no! Then stop acting like an arse when I ask you to take Mucincex and tell you no to that beer you want to drink around ovulation!! He can drink any other 25 days out of the month, but for whatever reason he chooses to drink around ovulation! 

At this point, I don't care about this cycle...or do I care about my marriage. I'm tired of being married to someone who's less than supportive. I've mentally given up on everything. There infertility you've won. :cry::cry:


----------



## itakp

Army :hugs:

My rant is very petty compared to some of the recent ones here... but it appears that you´re not safe even when buying trashy magazines to cheer you up. One that I bought today has a four page piece on how to dress your bump in style. Feck off.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Army, I am so sorry that you and your DH are having a ruff time right now!!! :hugs::hugs: I hope that you two can work through things together and that he can learn to be more sympathetic to the pain you are feeling. Big Hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tamithomas

Army, I really hope that this is just a rough patch for you guys. DH's deal differently, plus.. they're men, no matter how much they try they can't understand our view of things. :hugs:


----------



## smallstar

Army - Hun im so sorry that you are going through this at the moment.....i know its probably no consolation but ive been there too recently....especially with regards to the last weekend of having to visit my newly pregnant friend when i got back i felt so SH*T but instead of support from my lovely OH i had the whole when your pregant no one will be nice to you and wont be happy for us!!! Like you i could nt give a flying monkey if the WHOLE world hated me when i was pregnant i would be happy in myself and on my own!!!! I wouldn&#8217;t expect people to be happy for me it would be enough that i would be filled with happiness!!!! Grrrr he sometimes says the most stupid things....

I think its the biggest strain on any relationship IF, and unfortunately we have to find this out the hard way :(

Please try and keep positive and hopefully this is just a one of your bad IF moments together and will pass...... fingers crossed xxx

Me and OH have argued so many times ive lost count about him drinking during ovulation time (which is this week!!) and he just doesnt seem to get why it gets me so annoyed!!!!
I would love to drink the usual 10 cups of fully caffeinated coffee but i dont because the sacrifice in the long run will hopefully be so worth it in the end!!! 

Trust me hun you are not alone..... :)

x


----------



## mindyb85

Army Im so sorry. Dhs can be such arses.sometimes. mine can be so wonderful one minute and then a total douche the next. Tonight he bluntly stated,"God, I hate sleeping in the same bed with you." I told him, "wow hun, you are so good at hurting my feelings sometimes." He didn't say anything.I'm already having a crap time because I'm supposedly 14dpo temp is still up and total bfn's. Solo frustrating. If they only knew how much the stupid shit they say sometimes affects us. I just want to cry but then dh will probably tell me to stop being a baby.


----------



## xxshellsxx

GGRrrrrrr My referral went to FS 6 weeks ago, was told when i rang for appointment, they would call me back within 6 weeks to give me an appointment ... if they didn't call ring back on 9th July to ring them again! Rang on the 9th, women said 'did they not send you out a pack?' ERM well obviously not if i'm ringing you! She put me through to FS nurse... no answer but had to leave a message on a dodgy answering machine with no clear 'after the beep' beep! No call back! So rang Tuesday... left another message after finding what i think is the beep! Still no phone call!! I'm getting pissed off now! Will try again this afternoon and see what happens! My local hospital FS is useless!!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

hahah she must have heard me moaning about FS service! Rang again and got through to FS nurse! 

We've had a long chat on the phone, talked through all my previous results and she agreed they were great and although my BMI is high (i am trying to do something about it!) they are still willing to do a HSG once i've met with them and had my initial appointment and any tests i'm missing! Finally some good news for me :thumbup: can't do a laparoscopy because of my BMI. Also the do to a point recognise LPD and will check lining of womb during LP via ultrasound... finally feeling that something positive is happening!


----------



## xxshellsxx

EDIT: Sorry just realised this post violates our T&C of venting thread...

post removed so we don't get locked down again!


----------



## Armywife84

Thank you ladies, it's most appreciated! :hugs:

DH/OHs are just thoughtless at times! If only we could conceive asexually. :haha:

Shell- Thank you, we certainly want to keep this thread! :flower:

---Rant---

-DH is having a better attitude towards me, partly because SIL won't be there. Thank goodness. Due to the fighting, we've barely got it on this month...there goes this month and what little chance I had. Next month will be a failed cycle as well, because he's away for training the whole week of ovulation. :growlmad::growlmad:

-And I'm already at my 6 month after lap and dye. :cry:


----------



## wannabeprego

@Army, Your welcome hun!!!:hugs::hugs: I am sorry that this cycle and the next are looking like they might be a bust!! Big hugs to you!!! :hugs::hugs: Fingers crossed you get lucky and get a surprise BFP!! :dust::dust:

I have made some progress and I have my surgery consult scheduled for 07/31/12. Unfortunatly my old female DR left the practice and I had to pick a male DR at the practice. I was disappointed because I liked my old dr, she as very nice and I was comfortable with her, I went through all of that awful infertility testing with her so I was comfortable with her. I am not very comfortable with a male DR doing the gyno type stuff, but I have limited options since I need an infertility specialist that participates in my health insurance plan. So right now I am trying to find a way to be okay with it, the DR's background is very impressive though and he is very experienced. 

I am hoping to schedule my hysterscopy to remove my polyp from my uterus and the lap to unblock my possibly blocked second tube in September if i can. My infertility DR's office is very busy and is always booked out a month in advance for surgeries. I have been putting it off trying to make sure we had enough $$ to cover the out of pocket costs and we now have a little savings and i am working so i think we can afford it!! Plus my deductible has been met this year so i want to knock this out before next year!!


----------



## Armywife84

Wannabeprego- I'm glad you're able to move forward! :thumbup:

Rant (non-baby related)

I HATE Royal Mail! :growlmad: My parcel should've been here already, and I emailed Harrington & Squires (in London, anyone familiar with them?) to see if they sent it off. They said it was put in the post on June 25th. Although, they didn't bother emailing the status or telling me what class it was sent, or maybe even a tracking number. :grr: 

I don't have time to be bothered with this; I just need my parcel I've already properly paid for!!


----------



## vermeil

Hello!

I`m new-ish to this section and boy do rants seem appealing now that we`re ttc again. I`ve read this whole thread with interest and head nodding ;) 

We`re only 9 months in but as I`m sure you know it feels like a lifetime...

so for a rant... so much to say I wouldn`t even know where to begin so I`ll just go with

AAAAAAAARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHUH. :wacko:

There, feel a bit better.


----------



## Armywife84

vermeil said:


> Hello!
> 
> I`m new-ish to this section and boy do rants seem appealing now that we`re ttc again. I`ve read this whole thread with interest and head nodding ;)
> 
> We`re only 9 months in but as I`m sure you know it feels like a lifetime...
> 
> so for a rant... so much to say I wouldn`t even know where to begin so I`ll just go with
> 
> AAAAAAAARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHUH. :wacko:
> 
> There, feel a bit better.

Seeing as you're over 35, you unfortunately qualify as a LTTCer. Sorry to see you here, as no one wants to be here! :nope: 

HOWEVER, you've chosen a fab thread...as we need a safe place to rant. We're secondary IF friendly.:flower: Plus we accept all sorts of bitching (baby or non baby related). Just let it out!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Vent from me: af is two weeks late, so tested this morning BFN. I am so stupid because i let myself have just a little glimmer of hope! Now i just have to play the waiting game to see if af turns up! My longest cycle has been about 120 days.... I'm on cd 50 something today... So whats the betting af makes an appearance at my wedding!


----------



## babygames

It's like she (AF) really knows how to ruffle our feathers! :growlmad:


----------



## Armywife84

RANTs:

-WTH am I bloated at 2 weeks? Must be all that water I'm drinking; just trying to stay hydrated. :shrug:

-I also let my job know today that I need to cut down hours to focus on uni this fall (get my DH's gi bill sorted as well) and they give me this guilt trip!! Ugh, I should've just gave my notice and tell them to shove off! :growlmad:


----------



## Armywife84

Rant: 

Co-worker brought in her 3 day old newborn. I tried to stay away, pretending I was saddled with work and she brought the infant over to me anyways. Of course, I had to fake smile and pretend I was thrilled for her. It was so uncomfortable for me. I just wanted to run and hide. :cry:

Truth is I am happy for her, it's just that I get really anxious and start to panic when I'm faced with a newborn. I keep thinking that should've been me by now, and I should be sharing new mum tips with her..but it's not. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Armywife84 said:


> Rant:
> 
> Co-worker brought in her 3 day old newborn. I tried to stay away, pretending I was saddled with work and she brought the infant over to me anyways. Of course, I had to fake smile and pretend I was thrilled for her. It was so uncomfortable for me. I just wanted to run and hide. :cry:
> 
> Truth is I am happy for her, it's just that I get really anxious and start to panic when I'm faced with a newborn. I keep thinking that should've been me by now, and I should be sharing new mum tips with her..but it's not. :cry::cry::cry:


I can relate to that :cry: I really struggle to be around newborns too x Was caught off guard today, went on a home visit for a new service user... petted the lovely big old english sheep dog, said hi to all the people on the way in... to see a 6 week old baby asleep on the living room floor on a blanket :cry: Made the right noises that your supposed to around newborns and got out as quickly as i could!

RANT TIME: I've technically been made redundant as of 31st August, but have applied and got a job within the restructured service. The WHOLE process has been a shambles since last NOVEMBER when it started... to be told today by the new manager our terms and conditions are not going to be what they were told because it doesn't suit her basically! When i met her last week i wasn't keen on her.... now i really don't like her! I'm fighting mine and my colleague's corner but i really don't think we're going to win! Might have to start looking around and give up a career i've worked bloody hard to get, because she's a control freak!


----------



## smallstar

Newly pregnant friend, who i have been smartly avoiding like the plague since she told me, decided yesterday to send me a photo of her 12week scan saying say hi to our baby!!!! I just replied saying congratulations! How lame am i or what!??! 
I just felt physically sick when i saw the picture :( I HATE feeling like this towards her and despite how much i try and convince myself im ok with this im not :( Its so hard to be GENUINELY happy for her when inside i just feel resentful, angry and really sad.

Life SUCKS and i am quite frankly getting really pi**ed off that its not happening to me!!!!! Grrrrrr 

Feeling MASSIVELY sorry for myself at the minute yuk 
x


----------



## Mrssykes

Hi all! I was so excited to find this thread! I have read every single post intently while feeling like I could instantly be best friends with you all! Wish I had found it earlier in the month when I was in the midst of Provera hell and had an all out breakdown while on the freeway, yes I was driving and had to pull over, poor dh never saw it coming. Here I am 4 days after stopping provera and no period in sight, spotted every day while taking it and a few after an now nothing. I fear I missed my window to start clomid.

*Rant*

As if seeing bump pics and ultrasound scans on fb isn't enough, I can't stand to see one more huge conversation about which carseat is best, how long to keep your child backwards facing and which stroller makes your life easier. And it always happens on posts that don't start out that way. Somehow a picture of a new car turns into, "What brand carseat do you have?" and 90 posts to follow. And of course this is initiated after I have responded with something relative, silly me.

Ahh, much better!


----------



## Hanawanabump

Soooo happy to see this today!!!

Firstly...:cry::nope::cry::nope:....:growlmad::hissy::growlmad:...

I have woke up in a terrible mood today, started last night when yet another pregnancy was announced, the worst kind...one night stand...and they complain about it...oh and she also is still smoking during the pregnancy because "why should she give up, its hard!"!!!

I'm sitting in work completely on the edge, hoping no one asks my if I'm ok because I might break down in tears!!


----------



## BearsMummy

Urgh, just had to change my age in my siggy to another year older, another year with no bfp.


----------



## tamithomas

I can or I should say I will be facing the same akwardness as of in 5 weeks. A friend of ours got pregnant by accident with her bf and she's only 18 and we live in a very small town therefore bumping into people is not uncommon. I dread having to see her LO. I'm getting emotional just thinking about it :cry:


----------



## Armywife84

Smallstar- I cannot understand why you need to say, "Hello!" to an ultrasound scan. How ridiculous! It sounds like she was trying to brag. :growlmad:

Welcome, MrsSykes!! :flower:

:hugs: to everyone who needs them!

I'm sorry, but if it's not mine (or my LTTC mates) BFP, then I don't much care. Sounds downright bitchy, but it's the truth. :haha::shrug:

Rant:

Not much to bitch about today. We're traveling to DH's parents for the next 3 days. I'm not really excited to enter their home with grandchildren pictures plastered all over the wall. Plus, (and I do love my niece) my 2 year old niece is going to be there. It's just hard to be around her at times. I'm sure I'll manage and be back on here to vent about whatever rude comment (regarding IF) MIL came up with this time. :growlmad:


----------



## uwa_amanda

I am sitting here sobbing my eyeballs out because I am turning 30 on Sunday. The turning 30 part is not what has got me so upset. It's the fact that we haven't had our first child yet. I figured by this point in my life, I would have already given birth to our two babies. :cry: 

I thought I was so over this shit. I stopped taking fertility drugs in May since they weren't working and both my June and July cycles were screwed up. I KNOW I haven't ovulated since April. I have no one to talk to about this. I wanted to talk to my mom earlier today but when I called her, she seemed like she was bothered by my calling. Evidently, I picked a bad time to call her. My "best friend" only calls me whenever she wants something. I don't have anyone to talk to about any of this. ESPECIALLY since none of my aquaintances know what infertility feels like.

My DH and I want to start trying again at the beginning of the year, but I am so down and out about the eight failed cycles and whether or not I can truly handle the pain, frustration, and anxiety that comes along with failed cycles in LTTTC. I want to leave it to chance, but since I have figured out that I don't ovulate on my own (evidenced by previous years' irregular periods and my currently irregular periods now that I'm off the fertility drugs) there's no point. I am so frustrated, upset, and basically just down about a lot of things that I thought would happen at this point in my life.

Y'all forgive my outburst...I just needed to let it out while DH isn't home. I don't want to seem to him like I am depressed about any of this. I don't want him feeling guilty that we can't seem to have a baby.

Thanks for listening. :cry:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Amanda i am so sorry you are feeling down :hug: i know how it feels having noone to talk to who understands, but you do have us laddies and Other forums.
What are your next steps next year?


----------



## Mrssykes

Amanda, I'm sorry you're having a rough time :hugs: I hope it improves so you can enjoy your bday.

My rant for the day: No period STILL :growlmad: A week after taking the 10 days of horrible provera and nothing! This is so frustrating that it was supposed to lead me to clomid but I'm it afraid it messed me up altogether!

I love seeing that other people have my same thoughts!


----------



## Mrssykes

Just after I posted my rant for the day (while I was at work) one of my coworkers announces that is wife is 8 weeks along with their second. I had to hold back the tears and go working like I wasn't dying inside. I guess I spoke too soon. :nope::nope:


----------



## Just_married

Amanda, I wish I could visit you and hug you and cry with you. It's not wrong to be upset at not having your 1st child by 30 when you have tried so hard.
Xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

@Amanda, I am so sorry you are feeling so down!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: I have been there myself many times as well. I will be turning 33 this year and I haven't had a baby yet. I thought for sure that I would of had at least had 1 child by now. 

I think one of the hardest things about infertility is that not very many people can understand or relate to how painful it is. Most people just dont understand. Plus it is a difficult topic to discuss and a private topic in many ways. It is hard to talk about with people and there have been many times where I wished that I didnt bring it up because I regretted the reaction that I got from some of the people i tried to talk to about it. It is a painful experience and also one of the most lonely I think I have ever been through.

You have alot of support on the site though hun and many other ladies that share in your pain and struggle. I know for me when I first got on this website I was so glad to know that the feelings I was having dealing with infertility were normal and that I was not alone. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Uggh my pre-:witch: spotting has begun :cry:
I've been a sobbing blubbering mess for the last several days and am in one of those "why do I even bother?" kind of moods. So hard to stay positive sometimes :nope:

Also, can someone get these Preggos OUT of our LTTC forum? You'd think since it wasn't so long ago they were LTTC they'd show a little compassion? :growlmad:

Right on time the rage follows the sobbing. :wacko:


----------



## RKW

Totally agree Amanda, I'll be 30 next year and whilst I will be married, it's looking less and less likely I will have a baby by then. It was my dream for all of my 20's to have a hubby and baby by 30. I think it's a big milestone and when you set yourself targets for deadlines you set yourself up to fail. ( talking of myself here) 
I am hoping to see 30 as a happy birthday as I will have my own home and be married to the love of my life. ( but I still am so so desperate for my bfp it hurts more and more everyday) :0(
Also agree about the prego's getting off LTTTC. Does not make life easier. I'd also like a LTTTC number one section. Jut my opinion but the thought of never having any children has got to hurt more than only having one/two. At least some people do have kids.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Rant: I use 2 forums for TTC - this one (obviously) and one which is very american based, only a couple of brits on it. On here i have been part of 3 'buddy' groups over the months - not intentionally but just happen by conversation and one by one they have all gotten their BFPs and left!! 

Now on the other one my fellow brit has got hers! (along with 4 others)

I know i'm on a break and not actually trying (which is KILLING me) but everyone is getting there's and i feel so left behind! Feel this break is wasting time and precious eggs.

I agree about a LTTTC#1 - after all their is a secondary infertility section, so i class this as LTTTC #1?


----------



## Just_married

Maybe there should be a defined ltttc #1 section then. I have secondary infertility, but I have to say I don't feel like I belong there as they mostly have 2/3/4/5yr olds, my dd will turn 17 next month. I've waited this long for the right guy to come along, I didn't TTC before marrying last year due to my beliefs. So I've been wtt all that time & now I fear my own time has run out. So although I will never understand the anguish of never having a child, I have a different type of anguish that I've waited so long & after 15months ttc with my dh, it's slipping away from me forever.

I don't mind sharing ltttc with everyone else as everyone's journey is unique, but if you believe ltttc #1 is a journey you need to do only with others who truly understand then nobody else's place to tell you otherwise xxx


----------



## Armywife84

Amanda- No need to apologize for your rant, we want to hear all about it! Forget chatting to your mother or apparent best friend about it, tell us...we care!!! :hugs: Take it day by day hun, that's all we can do. 

Now, now ladies we are Secondary IF friendly!! However, I do confess I didn't understand secondary IF at first...and thought they were lucky to have the one.:blush: 

BUT, that doesn't mean their first came easily...they could have also struggled for a LONG time to get their first. So having secondary IF is another kick to the ovaries and like you're right back where you started. You know how those fertile cows say after you have your first one, the next is unplanned. :wacko: Then there are those who had the first easily and are experiencing IF for the first time in life, so it's sort of like they're LTTC #1. Even though I don't have secondary IF, that's how I understand it. I do hope that makes sense? 

Vant (more or less airing out my thoughts):

DH had this bright idea to take our niece to the zoo. At first I wasn't too keen on the idea since the zoo is chock full of mothers and their little ones, but in-laws wanted me to go since I'm more experienced with LOs. Damn babysitting experience and my motherly nature. I still wish I didn't know how to change a nappy in a flash. :wacko:

Anyways, my niece (she's 2) was adamant about seeing certain animals and having me (not her uncle) carry her majority of the time. So here I am toting her princess backpack over my shoulder and my niece on the other. It's as if I had a free pass into the exclusive baby club. Mothers weren't mowing me down with their prams (like they usually do when your childless, you know what I'm talking about) and other parents were moving out of my way as we walked around with my niece. 

As we were watching the elephant in his habitat, my niece started pointing out the animal's pile of poo :sick: This other young boy started shouting too about the poo. His mother just gave me this look and tutted about how the kids could care less about the elephant and more about his bowels. I believe I gave her the proper look back and shook my head. At that moment, I was part of the mummy club. I felt like a fraud!!! Thank goodness we left the zoo shortly after, DH was trying to drag us in the children's part. :nope:


----------



## wannabeprego

Rant: An annoying Face book post from one of the girls I am friends with...


Here is what she posted word for word: 

"_The lactation consultant gave me a great tip when pumping, she suggested using olive oil on the breast shields to help get better suction and so it doesn't hurt. It's made a world of difference! Thought I'd share with all of my other new mommas in fb land "_


Okay so many reasons why this annoys me, I dont need to know or want to know about your breast feeding, probably like 80% of your friends including the men on your friends list dont want or need to know about your BF'ing!!! 

Just EWwwwww.. TMI.. Keep this info for your close girlfriends, sister or family members, not on the wall of FB where you have 327 friends that are going to read about your friggen breast feeding methods, isnt that kind of personal?? Sigh... :nope:

I already get to see your new born pics and everything, but the BF'ing stuff if just too much for me right now.. Ugghhhh..:dohh:


----------



## futrbabymaker

I can't figure out where I belong on here. I suppose I am just going to make myself at home here in LTTC since my body seems to hate me too much to actually do anything right. We've been ttc for 26 months and people keep saying the most hurtful things. Am I REALLY a total B**** because I find it offensive that people tell me that I may not be "meant" to be a mom? REALLY? Because raising my brother and sister when I was a CHILD didn't prepare me. Taking care of all of the children in my family and my mom's boyfriend's FIVE kids didn't help prepare me. And raising my 4 year old nephew for the past year hasn't prepared me. You're right, I must be such a crappy person that I am not meant to be a mother. THANK YOU for that revelation, it definitely makes my life better....UGH. And I SWEAR if one more person tells me that it's my own fault I can't get pregnant because I won't just stop trying and "let your body do its own job" I will scream. My body CAN'T do its job by itself because it is a broken P.O.C!!!! 

In other news, on the 13th my cousins were murdered, one of them was my former roommate, the other was my best friend of 19 years and the woman who had offered to carry a child for me since I can't get pregnant. I was a total wreck at the visitation and even worse at the funeral. You would not believe how many people came up to me and asked why DH and I don't WANT children. Apparently because we've been together for 3.5 years and we've been married for 9 months I should already be popping out my third kid and since I'm not, I must not WANT them. WHY would you ask someone that at the funeral of their cousins/best friend? Why would you ask them that question period? Am I the only person who thinks that EVERYONE should be required to pass some sort of etiquette class to be allowed in civilized society? People horrify me.


----------



## Mrssykes

Futrbabymaker, I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my prayers.

As far as your venting, I couldn't agree with you more. I work with mostly people of child bearing age and since I've been married almost 2 years, not one day of work passes without someone asking "When are you and your Husband going to have kids" or "Look how sweet my new baby is, maybe it will convince you to want kids" Wtf, why do they make such assumptions. And the few that I do tell I'm having trouble say the dumbest most hurtful things. You just need to relax, you need to stop trying, and the dumbest of them all, you're just not having enough sex. People are so thoughtless and insensitive!

Wannabeprego, I couldn't agree with you more. I only have 3 female fb friends that don't have children. The rest continually share way too much about being a mom as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Sorry to any ladies who are Secondary IF LTTTC if i offended, that wasn't my intention.... maybe i was over sensitive yesterday and didn't explain what i meant properly. 

Furtrbabymaker, so sorry for your loss x

As for FB... Yesterday was the 1st day (for most) of the big 6 week summer break from school here in the uk and i can't believe how many of my friends were moaning about having their kids home and how they were doing their head in already!

What i wanted to write was 'Do you realise how lucky you are to have children at home running around and playing, the thing i'd give my right arm for!


----------



## Just_married

xxshellsxx said:


> Sorry to any ladies who are Secondary IF LTTTC if i offended, that wasn't my intention.... maybe i was over sensitive yesterday and didn't explain what i meant properly.
> 
> Furtrbabymaker, so sorry for your loss x
> 
> As for FB... Yesterday was the 1st day (for most) of the big 6 week summer break from school here in the uk and i can't believe how many of my friends were moaning about having their kids home and how they were doing their head in already!
> 
> What i wanted to write was 'Do you realise how lucky you are to have children at home running around and playing, the thing i'd give my right arm for!

Shells don't worry, I for one wasn't offended, i could never fully understand how you feel and I realise people are very insensitive sometimes and it is deeply hurtful to you and thats why you'd like a PIF section. Huge hugs to you xxx


----------



## smallstar

I know i am starting to sound like a broken record and i am sorry!!! My friend (who sent me 12week scan picture via text last week!) bumps (no pun intended!) into me in town on Saturday and starts asking me about buggies!!?!? WTHF!?!? Really?!?!? Do i look like a) i give a sh*t and b) like a having a flaming clue!!!! 
I was like er i don&#8217;t know...she then rattles off about how expensive they are and which ones she likes and who has offered to buy them one!!!! 
My only response was i bought a new pair of jeans from H&M wanna see!?! lame or what?!

I just felt totally crap and it made me want to run into mothercare and start hugging random baby items screaming why not me!!!!! :( 

Rant over.

x


----------



## Armywife84

Wannabeprego- I agree, that is certainly TMI. No one cares about her leaky boobs!! :haha:

Futrbabymaker- First off, welcome to our section! Also my condolences for your losses. :hugs: You just don't need other people spouting off ignorant comments when you're trying to deal with a major loss. Ignore them atm (or tell the off :haha:) and take some time to properly grieve. 

Vant (non baby related):

I can't spend a lot of time on the net since there's housework to be done, and I have to go to uni to sort out this GI Bill....so I don't have to pay for courses. But there never seems to be enough time in the day! :hissy: I'm just more or less overwhelmed with everything going on in my life atm. I won't be surprised if AF decides not to show up this week due to all the stress. :wacko:


----------



## tamithomas

Haven't been here in a while. Mostly because have been taking care of DH after pulling something in his neck which makes it hard for him to even stand. 

my vent of the day:

If I'm not BFP this month, I can count next cycle out before it even begins. He needs to go see a doctor who lives 6 hours away and the earliest we can afford the travel is the first weekend of September . t-minus 7 days until d-day of AF. Let the count down begin..."joy" :wacko:


----------



## Armywife84

smallstar said:


> I know i am starting to sound like a broken record and i am sorry!!! My friend (who sent me 12week scan picture via text last week!) bumps (no pun intended!) into me in town on Saturday and starts asking me about buggies!!?!? WTHF!?!? Really?!?!? Do i look like a) i give a sh*t and b) like a having a flaming clue!!!!
> I was like er i dont know...she then rattles off about how expensive they are and which ones she likes and who has offered to buy them one!!!!
> My only response was i bought a new pair of jeans from H&M wanna see!?! lame or what?!
> 
> I just felt totally crap and it made me want to run into mothercare and start hugging random baby items screaming why not me!!!!! :(
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> x

What a twat! Because an infertile woman is going to have pram recommendations! :growlmad: 

You should have went on about how you had to size down in your slim, new denim. :haha::devil:


----------



## itakp

Spoke to mum on skype today and she gushed how some random person I don´t know had their fourth child. I mean, that´s ever so nice for them but a.) I don´t know them, b.) thus I don´t care nor need to know, and c.) you know damn well we´re infertile and after the countless times I have cried on the phone to you about it you´d think you would have picked up on the fact that I find it upsetting! Thanks mum.


----------



## tamithomas

itakp said:


> Spoke to mum on skype today and she gushed how some random person I don´t know had their fourth child. I mean, that´s ever so nice for them but a.) I don´t know them, b.) thus I don´t care nor need to know, and c.) you know damn well we´re infertile and after the countless times I have cried on the phone to you about it you´d think you would have picked up on the fact that I find it upsetting! Thanks mum.

Sorry to hear. Have you had a sit down with her explaining to should and shouldn't be discussed? Most of the time fertile people say stuff out of awkwardness or just dunno what to say and have a higher risk of saying the wrong thing. Yet these are the same people that never know when to shut up in the first place lol


----------



## Armywife84

Vant:

I'm just stressed out. I've got uni to worry about. Apparently twatty (probably not grammatically correct) uni office workers don't know how to fax my transcripts to another uni. Fail. :growlmad:

Work is getting snarky with me about cutting my hours; I've got to focus on school. Plus we need to scrape $$ together for a down payment on another car, as the one we have won't last much longer. We do have money saved plus a trade in, so hopefully the payments won't be absurd.

It's just so much going on...I keep wondering when things will sort out and flow. But nooooo, everything has to come up at once! :growlmad:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Found out today one of my friends at work is ttc! I would never wish ltttc on anyone but not sure i'm strong enough to have another friends bfp announcement!
Got a baby shower on saturday! Normally i avoid them but she's my fellow ltttc buddy and i am genuinely chuffed for her! Going to be so tough!!


----------



## W8ing4BFP

Hi everyone, 

Hope it's okay that I join this thread. I just really need to vent. My best friend tells me yesterday and tells me she is expecting baby #2 and tells me that she really thinks it happened because she was able to "relax" during a family vacation. Then another friend excitedly calls me this afternoon to let me know that she is expecting baby #1. She experienced a m/c last year and talked to me since I have had 2 mc. She told me she was a bit dry so I suggested she drink guafenissin. So now she is the one recommending it for me. After all, if it worked for her, it should work for her right? UGH! I feel guilty even writing things in a public forum, but we have been TTC for more than 4 years now, and I don't think I can fake being happy if someone else tells me they are expecting. Seriously.


----------



## W8ing4BFP

wannabemummyb said:


> Found out today one of my friends at work is ttc! I would never wish ltttc on anyone but not sure i'm strong enough to have another friends bfp announcement!
> Got a baby shower on saturday! Normally i avoid them but she's my fellow ltttc buddy and i am genuinely chuffed for her! Going to be so tough!!



I know what you mean. I don't wish LTTTC on anyone. at the same time, It's so unfair how some people who decide to ttc get BFPs within just a few months of trying!


----------



## tamithomas

encountered my first "why don't infertiles just adopt, its a win win situation" 
](*,)


----------



## itakp

tamithomas said:


> Sorry to hear. Have you had a sit down with her explaining to should and shouldn't be discussed? Most of the time fertile people say stuff out of awkwardness or just dunno what to say and have a higher risk of saying the wrong thing. Yet these are the same people that never know when to shut up in the first place lol

Thanks tamithomas, sadly my mum just loooves to tell me all about what happens in other peoples´ lives (most of whom I have never met nor will do as we live in different countries) and chooses to ignore what ever I tell her. She certainly never knows when to shut up and doesn´t do so even if I ask not to hear more! :dohh: Family, eh?

Rant: Saw my FS today and he told me we are unexplained infertility. I thought DH being technically infertile and me not ovulating on own due to medical condition would be something else than ´unexpained´? I stand corrected. Also, as we are ´unexplained´, no further help is to be expected after three more rounds of Tamoxifen until 3 years TTC. Now I know that´s not that long in the LTTTC scheme of things but pi#d me off anyway. :hissy:


----------



## Armywife84

Welcome, W8ing4BFP! 

Gosh, people just don't know when to shut their traps! 

Rant:

I'm still stressed. I've got way too much going on to be bothered with IF.:wacko:


----------



## Armywife84

Ugh, my endo is deciding to bother me today. It's funny how I see the symptoms now, after finding out I have endo. I wonder if I can use that to get out of work early. :-k


----------



## tamithomas

my major vent of the day:

just faced the worst slap of all time. Went to my friends house and she had a few of her girlfriends there too which my friend is 8 months along, I found out just how immature those brats are fast. They were talking about how people who tell others to not spread their pregnancy around are just selfish and jealous b**ches.

I chimed in saying "well yea, some people take years to conceive and to have it shoved in their face that others fall bfp from one night stands they brought home from a bar is a piss off and on top of it to see some complain about pregnancy is hard to watch. It's like someone complaining to a starving African kid that your water doesn't get cold fast enough while the African kid has never tasted fresh water in his life and would kill to have that water" and guess what infertiles got called by one of her girlfriends? Whiny wannabe mommy brats who should just go get therapy. I didn't want to cause a scene so I told my friend I had something in the oven at home so I had to leave but in reality I left because it was either I leave and let her friend live or pound her friends face in to the point of needing plastic surgery.


----------



## BearsMummy

My Rant -

Why does alcohol have to come with a hangover?

End Rant.


----------



## wannabemummyb

BearsMummy said:


> My Rant -
> 
> Why does alcohol have to come with a hangover?
> 
> End Rant.

Lol bears, mainly because the world does not like us to have fun :dohh::thumbup::haha::wacko:


----------



## Armywife84

Well done, tamithomas! Tell them fertile bitches to shove it out their arse! Too bad therapy isn't the cure for infertility. 

I believe it's safe to say you're going to being making some cuts in the friends department. Piss on them. 

Airing my thoughts:

I too, will be boozing it up this weekend. :drunk: This cycle was a bust and next cycle DH is away for training. Oh well. Party, you say? \\:D/:shhh:


----------



## n41210

ive never written on this thread before. but im really mad!! i have just been to a party with my mil and fil, they had a friend there who had asked how long me and dh had been together, so i said 7years, then she asked if we were married. i said yes nearly 2 years. then came the dreaded question "do u have kids?" so i replied "no not yet" and she says "well its about time (my mil and fil) have grankids, IM BLOODY TRYING!!!! ive just had a failed cycle of ivf which is devistating enough without hearing that comment, to be fair she didnt know. i was at the party tonight to get over the fact of the failed ivf not to have a comment thrown at me like that!! im sorry to rant but i need to get this off my chest and move on x


----------



## Armywife84

Welcome n41210! No need to apologize for your rant, we accept all rants (reference page 1 for a few rules)!! 

My condolences for your failed IVF. You certainly don't need to hear those comments. The world would be a much better place if people think before they speak. Ah, wishful thinking. :haha:

-----------Rant (non baby related...too much on my mind)---------------

First off, I do hope I'm not turning into one of those who rant and whine constantly about work. If so, please PM me telling me right off! :haha: No, really! 

As you lot know, I'm returning to uni. However, I do have a job (crap one) and I told them I would not be available to work as much. They were rather mad by this, and were trying to get me to work days I don't wish to work. I'm going to be an older student and need time to study, plus run a household. Not to mention, I need to make the grades to get into nursing school.

They're just ticking me right off. I'm sure I'll have to tell them to piss off and quit. It sucks because we'll have to tighten up our budget, but if I wish to make the grades....:growlmad: Uni is much more important than some crap job with no room for advancement.


----------



## Armywife84

Small rant (non baby related):

I had a stressful manicure today. The manicurist sawed into my fingers with the nail file! I jerked my hand away and showed her that I was bleeding!! :growlmad: Needless to say, I'm never going back there again. :growlmad:


----------



## BobDog

my rant for the day...

i'm fooking raging at my body! i'm 25 DP frigging O and one test that might or might not have been positive and then Big Fat Fooking Negative. then i had a temp dip where i thought finally the end zone! but nope! it shot right back up, then went up again this morning! 

why the fudge is my body playing games on me like this! i officially HATE LTTTC!!!!


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

UGGG dear everyone with your "stay positive," "don't give up" comments I'm SO SO SO SICK OF IT! How do you know when I should or shouldn't give up? You don't know what it's like to see that :bfn: month after relentless month. You don't know what it's like to go on fertility meds to have miserable side effects only to have them not work. You don't know what it's like to lose every ounce of privacy related to your sex life and having a cam shoved up there to poke around. How do you know whether 6 more months or 5 more years will be my breaking point? :cry:

I think the next person to give "supportive" advice is going to get an earful :haha:


----------



## MackMomma8

HopinAndPrayn said:


> UGGG dear everyone with your "stay positive," "don't give up" comments I'm SO SO SO SICK OF IT! How do you know when I should or shouldn't give up? You don't know what it's like to see that :bfn: month after relentless month. You don't know what it's like to go on fertility meds to have miserable side effects only to have them not work. You don't know what it's like to lose every ounce of privacy related to your sex life and having a cam shoved up there to poke around. How do you know whether 6 more months or 5 more years will be my breaking point? :cry:
> 
> I think the next person to give "supportive" advice is going to get an earful :haha:

I stalk this thread, but have never posted... but I just had to comment on this one. This is EXACTLY my rant for today!

Dear Positive Polly(s):

STFU. 

That is all.

~MM


----------



## itakp

So I know people make mistakes but... aaaaaaarrrrrggghhhh! I had yet another blood test done, this time to check my ovarian reserve. Was bled, sent sample off and checked results. The stupid lab had done a completely different test to the one requested!!! I mean, come on! Read the stupid labels, lab people! Now I have to phone my FS and try to get another lab referral and get bled again. Hopefully this time they manage to do the test requested!


----------



## Just_married

I have multiple rants today.

Dh is being so annoying today, keeps asking rhetorical questions and when I don't answer he says "I was talking to you". He's also been a prat towards my dd (his sd) by moaning to her about anything and everything. He complains about money yet he's spent over £50 on musical instruments etc. He goes on and on about problems with his bandmates as if it's my problem too. 

Dd aged almost 17 has become a quite cheeky, constantly sarcastic and appreciated nothing.

I tried soy this cycle and don't even think Ive ovd at all so I don't know when to expect af. Not only that, soy made my hair come out in clumps and I feel like I'm wasting money on preconception vits, coq10, vit c, preseed and tests every month for nothing.

Also a close friend of mines is being weird with us. I'd arranged to share transport with him to a mutual friends wedding in 2 days so I told bride not to spare me a seat on coach, and he & his df were to stay over at ours after wedding but have short text saying sorry for short notice, making our own way there and back and not staying. No explanation. Dh is an usher so I'll be travelling alone quite a distance, will cost a fortune in taxi as too late to book coach seat. 

Also having back pain for no reason.

I don't know if people are actually flipping irritating today or if it's just me.


----------



## Armywife84

Well said, HopeandPrayin! :thumbup: 

I find that those patronizing Pollys spout off this positive advice, when they're indeed pregnant themselves. Well of course it's easy for you to say that when you're pregnant!!! Cows. :haha:

JM- We will have no mercy for people this cycle!! :rofl: I will spare no one! 

Rant:

I too have DH issues. Idk if he's been on man AF or what these past couple of weeks, but I'm about ready to pack his bag and tell him to stay at his mate's house! He moans about every niggling thing! :wacko:

On a brighter note, he's no longer going away for training. Due to him not having a military driving license, we won't miss this cycle. Although I may have to put a sock in his mouth, if he doesn't stop his endless whining.


----------



## BobDog

ok this is a bit of a mish mash of rants.

first of - TESCO are a bunch of knob cheese twats! i applied for a job yesterday with tesco, (they have 19 jobs available and they store are crying out for staff as they are painfully short staffed, i know this because i have 2 friends who work there) any way i am pretty much guaranteed a job there as i've already spoken to the store manager. anyway i sent the application in late last night and i woke up to a rejection email!!!!! not from the store, but from the head office!!! they don't even let the store decide who get an interview! they just get sent the list of people to interview and then they send off their findings and head office decide who to invite back to start a job.

well i'm sorry but that is a really shitty way to do business! the people who make decisions on who to employ don't even meet the people interviewing! well EFF YOU!!! rejection with out an introduction.. well isn't that respectful! 

second rant - my body is still playing games!my chart is messing me about! tomorrow will be 4 weeks since i ovulated and i can't help but think something now quite right. so i guess i'm messed up in so many ways i can't keep up. :( 

third rant... hubby is home, yay! but i think i might have thrush up in my hoohaa, cos sex is painful and i had to fake it so dh would finish faster. :'(


----------



## itakp

Just a series of small niggles today, sorry in advance.

Thank you, my dear colleague, for showing me your future granchild in a scan photo. Pleased for you, sad for me.

Period due. Cramping. Grumpy. Husband bought crap wine. :nope:

I have a damn hair growing on my nipple. My head hair is falling out but I have enough hair in me to populate my nipple. Great.


----------



## Armywife84

itakp said:


> Just a series of small niggles today, sorry in advance.
> 
> Thank you, my dear colleague, for showing me your future granchild in a scan photo. Pleased for you, sad for me.
> 
> Period due. Cramping. Grumpy. Husband bought crap wine. :nope:
> 
> I have a damn hair growing on my nipple. My head hair is falling out but I have enough hair in me to populate my nipple. Great.

Crap wine :sick:. I'd send DH back to the market! 

Eh, I get nipple hairs too. :blush: I just pluck them. 

Rants:

I work nearly 40 hours next week, but I need a bit of time to run a document to the Veteran Affairs counselor...of course I work during the times she's available!! :growlmad: Dh won't be able to give it to her either since he's got courses to complete next week. There is just never enough time in the day! Suppose it's going to have to wait until Tuesday. 

I also wish DH would get off his arse and take the windshield to get repaired. Of course we can't trade the truck in looking like that. I mean we're already not going to get very much out of it, as he hasn't really been taking good care of it. Car shopping is incredibly stressful.

As I was leaving the bookstore at uni today, I saw a heavily pregnant girl waddling out of the Records office. Ugh. :growlmad:


----------



## Armywife84

Rant/Airing out my thoughts/Confession(?):

Sometimes when people talk, I don't care to listen. :haha: I did this to people at work all day (in my defense, I don't really like any of that lot). At times I find myself doing it to DH, when he goes on about complete and utter garb. 

Now don't get me wrong, I do listen to people's problems on BnB and my dear friends. Other people? Not so much. :haha:

One more petty rant, I do wish my face would clear up. It's quite embarrassing to have acne when you're nearly 30! :wacko::growlmad: I've tried dermatologist creams and such. The oral medication will clear it up, but it's not safe for those TTC. Ugh..if only I could conceive!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Just_married

Armywife84 said:


> Rant/Airing out my thoughts/Confession(?):
> 
> Sometimes when people talk, I don't care to listen. :haha: I did this to people at work all day (in my defense, I don't really like any of that lot). At times I find myself doing it to DH, when he goes on about complete and utter garb.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I do listen to people's problems on BnB and my dear friends. Other people? Not so much. :haha:
> 
> One more petty rant, I do wish my face would clear up. It's quite embarrassing to have acne when you're nearly 30! :wacko::growlmad: I've tried dermatologist creams and such. The oral medication will clear it up, but it's not safe for those TTC. Ugh..if only I could conceive!!! :growlmad:

You made me laugh as I do this every day with dh. Mostly when he starts talking about guitar accessories of band stuff I zone out and think about tv or something. Almost been caught out a few times but don't really care hehe!

My rant, wedding of the tear was utter torture. I was snubbed in ways I didn't know were possible. Humiliated blatantly & then patronised in the worst way....yet I said NOTHING. I just said to myself 'tomorrow I unsubscribe you on FB, and you and you'. Thankfully dh could see it all and was disgusted. He did his usher duties impeccably but agrees with me that's it for us when it comes to this couple. I'm pleasantly surprised at him. Maybe he's not a prat after all?! X


----------



## wannabemummyb

I'm so pleased that dh could see what they were doing but what a crappy way for people to behave :hug:

I'm on cd75 but got another bfn! I give up!


----------



## timeforababy

my rant: c'mon AF!!!! I can feel you, stop being late and show up. 12 months of bang on AF and now you decide to piss me about.


----------



## Armywife84

Rant:

I'm going to kick down my neighbor's door. I keep on hearing the wanker cackling over who knows what in the middle of the night. STFU! Does he not have a 9-5 job like the rest of us? :growlmad:


----------



## wannabeprego

Armywife84 said:


> Rant:
> 
> I'm going to kick down my neighbor's door. I keep on hearing the wanker cackling over who knows what in the middle of the night. STFU! Does he not have a 9-5 job like the rest of us? :growlmad:

Ugghhhh.. I hate noisy neighbors!!! My first place was an apartment and I swear everynight in the middle of the night the people above my apartment would sound like they were bowling above my head all night!! It was so obnoxius, that a couple of times I was going to walk upstairs and cuss them up!!! :growlmad:

I hope your neighbor shuts up soon!!!:growlmad:


----------



## itakp

Uggghh! Tamoxifen, stop messing me about! You make my hair fall out (except from my nipple!!), you give me hot flashes and make me exhausted. Now you´ve nicked my period! If for not the BFNs I might think otherwise but I know better... And a note to my body: please just do as you should, for this once. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Armywife84

Maybe we should start a skint club? :dohh:

-I just dropped nearly $300 in uni textbooks. Luckily, one of my colleagues is going to let me borrow her A&P book. 

-We also have to shell out to get the windshield replaced on the truck.

-DH forgot to pay the mobile bill last night! That's the only one he's in charge of. I yelled at him last night asking if he can handle paying it, or do I need to take full control of the finances! :growlmad:

-I'm off today, but have to slave away the rest of the week at that shit hole for next to no pay. 

-I'm worried about getting into nursing school. Not to toot my own horn, but I am fairly smart. It's just that it's so competitive and I have the worst luck. :cry:


----------



## itakp

Armywife84 said:


> -I'm worried about getting into nursing school. Not to toot my own horn, but I am fairly smart. It's just that it's so competitive and I have the worst luck. :cry:

Best of luck with nursing Army, I am sure you´ll get in (if I did, so can you!)! Still skint after years of work, though, but it´s rewarding and worth it!


----------



## StephieB

Not been in here for a while, so forgive me for popping up, but my vent? 

The existance of other people. AF is in full gear and I'm in agony, third failed clomid round and I'm pissed at the world!!


----------



## Armywife84

1.. DH is acting like a wanker, as I sent him to the store for some seasoning I forgot in a recipe. I'm slaving away over dinner when my feet and back hurt, the least he could do is get off his arse and go to the corner market!!

2. Head wanker at work scheduled me to work on the days I'm at uni. Idiot. ](*,)

3. I wish I didn't want to be a mother so bad. :cry:


----------



## Armywife84

Rant:

I don't have the energy to work or deal with people today. Maybe I'll just mentally check out for the duration of the work day. :haha:

Going to try something different and offset some of my negativity with some positive facts:

1. Without trying, I've dropped a dress size. Suppose it's due to the stress I've been under lately. 

2. My lovely, red Cambridge Satchel backpack will arrive in time when I start uni next week. :happydance: I got it engraved with my initials. :smug:


----------



## Just_married

Armywife84 said:


> Rant:
> 
> I don't have the energy to work or deal with people today. Maybe I'll just mentally check out for the duration of the work day. :haha:
> 
> Going to try something different and offset some of my negativity with some positive facts:
> 
> 1. Without trying, I've dropped a dress size. Suppose it's due to the stress I've been under lately.
> 
> 2. My lovely, red Cambridge Satchel backpack will arrive in time when I start uni next week. :happydance: I got it engraved with my initials. :smug:

Loads to complain about here too, but I like your style J! So here's my positivity: our landlord is moving to Florida so he's going to rent his gorgeous home to use relatively cheaply.....plus dh was helping groom sort out highlandwear for that flipping wedding, and the shop manager noticed how much knowledge he had about it, they got talking and he wants to interview dh for a FT job in a nearby town! (dh is a musician, unpredictable income, ft job would be amazing). So as that's 2 major areas of life about to change I am anticipating a third (always comes in threes!) and I'm praying it's a baby!


----------



## StephieB

> Loads to complain about here too, but I like your style J! So here's my positivity: our landlord is moving to Florida so he's going to rent his gorgeous home to use relatively cheaply.....plus dh was helping groom sort out highlandwear for that flipping wedding, and the shop manager noticed how much knowledge he had about it, they got talking and he wants to interview dh for a FT job in a nearby town! (dh is a musician, unpredictable income, ft job would be amazing). So as that's 2 major areas of life about to change I am anticipating a third (always comes in threes!) and I'm praying it's a baby!

:thumbup: Great news Cat!! Good luck with the move, and heres to the 'third' positive to come! (if it's a lottery win, will you chuck me a tenner? :haha:) 

My rant for today: 

I'm supposed to be 'working from home' today, but got called into work at 7am to deal with a new furniture delivery for one of the lecture theatres, only to arrive at work at 8am and be told the delivery isn't until 3pm. WHAT? I could have stayed in bed! :coffee:

I can get in with some of this positive points malarky, might put a smile on my face! 

- Even though we don't have a baby, I feel very content with life at the moment. My DH is simply amazing, and being back home close to friends and family is beating the sadness of infertility down! :happydance:

- I get my first wage from my new job next Wednesday, I _just_ missed the cut off last month, so they owe me a lovely 7 weeks wages. Hello holiday deposit! 

- Its going to be a brilliant weekend weather wise, it's DHs birthday on Sunday so we are going on a birthday picnic adventure in the Yorkshire Dales tomorrow to be at one with nature :thumbup: 

Hmmm, it appears life isn't all doom and gloom after all!


----------



## Armywife84

Just_married said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> Rant:
> 
> I don't have the energy to work or deal with people today. Maybe I'll just mentally check out for the duration of the work day. :haha:
> 
> Going to try something different and offset some of my negativity with some positive facts:
> 
> 1. Without trying, I've dropped a dress size. Suppose it's due to the stress I've been under lately.
> 
> 2. My lovely, red Cambridge Satchel backpack will arrive in time when I start uni next week. :happydance: I got it engraved with my initials. :smug:
> 
> Loads to complain about here too, but I like your style J! So here's my positivity: our landlord is moving to Florida so he's going to rent his gorgeous home to use relatively cheaply.....plus dh was helping groom sort out highlandwear for that flipping wedding, and the shop manager noticed how much knowledge he had about it, they got talking and he wants to interview dh for a FT job in a nearby town! (dh is a musician, unpredictable income, ft job would be amazing). So as that's 2 major areas of life about to change I am anticipating a third (always comes in threes!) and I'm praying it's a baby!Click to expand...

Oh Cat, I'm so pleased for you!!! DH is getting an interview; he's got it in the bag!

Rant:

1. Work was a nightmare. One of the other workers was so stressed she accidentally ran into the wall. Poor dear. 

2. I went to Wal-Mart (like Tesco) and saw at least 3 bumps.

Some positivity:

1. For every bump I saw, I threw a frozen alcohol drink mix in my trolley. :haha: And it's round ovulation.....oops!


----------



## Armywife84

Vent:

Former pregnant cow brought her newborn into work again. Once again, I tried to run away but she caught me and showed him off. :growlmad: I put on a show for a minute then turned around to leave. It didn't hurt as much as last time, but I still felt bothered. 

Positivity:

DH and I had a McDonald's date. Classy, eh? :haha:


----------



## Armywife84

I had a break down today when I discovered the money we got from our move has been pissed away. :cry: I haven't had time to eyeball the bank account as I've been working constantly...but all that money not accounted for. 

With work, uni starting up, and whatever else swirling on my plate, I just lost it. A person can only take so much. :cry:


----------



## uwa_amanda

Armywife84 said:


> I had a break down today when I discovered the money we got from our move has been pissed away. :cry: I haven't had time to eyeball the bank account as I've been working constantly...but all that money not accounted for.
> 
> With work, uni starting up, and whatever else swirling on my plate, I just lost it. A person can only take so much. :cry:

Hey J,

I hope everything starts looking up for you. I know what it's like to have your stomach drop after reviewing finances and wondering where the hell it went. If you need a virtual shoulder, pm me! :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:

I don't really have much of a vent. Going back to work tomorrow after our annual Florida vacation. :wacko: I really don't want to go back to work, but I feel like this vacation really rejuvinated me. I was past the stressed out point at work and needed to get away from everyone for a week. I am so glad I did. We stayed at his grandmother's place to save on hotel accommodations. To be able to come and go as we please with a fenced in pool in the back yard was enough for me to unwind. I even got a little sun, which I don't really do too much. I have a very fair complexion and burn very easily, so I have to be careful with sun exposure. I am looking forward to going back already!


----------



## Armywife84

uwa_amanda said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> I had a break down today when I discovered the money we got from our move has been pissed away. :cry: I haven't had time to eyeball the bank account as I've been working constantly...but all that money not accounted for.
> 
> With work, uni starting up, and whatever else swirling on my plate, I just lost it. A person can only take so much. :cry:
> 
> Hey J,
> 
> I hope everything starts looking up for you. I know what it's like to have your stomach drop after reviewing finances and wondering where the hell it went. If you need a virtual shoulder, pm me! :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:
> 
> I don't really have much of a vent. Going back to work tomorrow after our annual Florida vacation. :wacko: I really don't want to go back to work, but I feel like this vacation really rejuvinated me. I was past the stressed out point at work and needed to get away from everyone for a week. I am so glad I did. We stayed at his grandmother's place to save on hotel accommodations. To be able to come and go as we please with a fenced in pool in the back yard was enough for me to unwind. I even got a little sun, which I don't really do too much. I have a very fair complexion and burn very easily, so I have to be careful with sun exposure. I am looking forward to going back already!Click to expand...

That's where you've been!! :thumbup: I've sort of missed you. I may take you up on the PM as I may need some ideas. I've started with a budget book to stay organized with it. It will take a bit of work, but hopefully I'll get there.

Few Rants:

1. It :rain: the whole day at uni. Guess who couldn't find her umbrella? :shipw: I looked rather pathetic running along the courtyard ducking under buildings to avoid rainfall. :dohh:

2. While I was in the library minding my business, a heavily pregnant :mamafy: sat across from me. Seriously? Can she not take online courses? :growlmad:

3. My face is broke out beyond repair. None of my acne medicine is getting the job done. I suppose I'm going to have to drive 45 minutes to Nashville to see a dermatologist. :growlmad:

Positivity:

I got my Cambridge satchel today and it is gorgeous!!!! :cloud9:

Ahhh, that's better.


----------



## Just_married

Nothing like a new bag to chase the blues away eh Army? :)
I want a pic! Xxx


----------



## uwa_amanda

Just when I thought it was safe for me to say I haven't had any vents or rants lately...

I actually got invited to a freakin baby shower. Okay I don't do baby showers. I am in no mood to be around pregnant coworker and watching everybody coo over her freakin belly and all. I told my other coworker that I am going to send a gift through somebody but I ain't going...that is if I can even handle going to the baby section to look for anything. I thought I was over this TTC thing. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## wristwatch24

Can I join this thread? 

I don't really have a rant today, but something that happened that bothered me. 

I had an ultrasound today to check my follicles, and I was sitting in the waiting area, and a pregnant woman came in with her husband to have an ultrasound. I actually started CRYING because of how unfair it is that we're here for the same procedure but for opposite reasons. :'( 

Then I got into the room and the ultrasound person was like "So you're having some abdominal pain?" I'm like "Um, no...I'm here to have my follicles checked and measured in my ovaries." It was so awkward and unnecessary if she had just looked at the freaking paper! She made me feel like an idiot!

Something positive, though: 
Apparently I had some good follicles because when she called across the street to my doctor he told her to send me over there so the nurse could administer the trigger shot! So time to BD!


----------



## Armywife84

JM- I can muster up a picture, possibly tomorrow with better lighting. 

Amanda- Ugh, I don't dare set foot in a baby shop....not even in a 10 ft radius, if I can help it. I'd send DH out for whatever card and a gift card so she can get items she needs. 

Wristwatch- Welcome! I too would've burst into tears at the sight of a pregnant one while going to get fertility testing or treatments. 

------Few more gripes----

1. I saw on SIL's (I hate) pinterest that she has adopting a baby on her bucket list. Too bad the twat doesn't have a clue as to what that entails and costs. She doesn't have to as she has first round of Clomid twins month 13 of TTC and an oopsie from last year. 

I'm not knocking the idea of her adopting, it's just that they can't afford to feed the 3 mouths they have plus her ungodly amount of student loans she owes. To sum it up, she's an idiot. :haha:

2. Felt rather out of my element at uni. I felt as if I should be at home raising a baby. :cry::cry:


----------



## tamithomas

Vent: Not to sound like I'm repeating myself as I've mentioned this is another forum but just had an MC saturday after finally falling BFP after 3 years at 5 weeks pregnant. Was the first BFP we had in the whole 3 years which made us that much more attached to it right away. The actual vent part of this post is the straw to break the camels back, friend of mine in town is due in 3 weeks. Was really happy thinking that the awkward painful feeling of going to see the newborn, that I stupidly promise I would go see, would be gone since I was finally BFP. Nope, gonna hurt to see the LO if not even more than before the MC. 

positive in a disturbing way: DH is mourning over the MC as bad as I am. The reason I find it's a good thing is because it shows that this means just much to him about us creating a family as it does to me.


----------



## StephieB

> Not to sound like I'm repeating myself as I've mentioned this is another forum but just had an MC saturday after finally falling BFP after 3 years at 5 weeks pregnant. Was the first BFP we had in the whole 3 years which made us that much more attached to it right away. The actual vent part of this post is the straw to break the camels back, friend of mine in town is due in 3 weeks. Was really happy thinking that the awkward painful feeling of going to see the newborn, that I stupidly promise I would go see, would be gone since I was finally BFP. Nope, gonna hurt to see the LO if not even more than before the MC.

So sorry Tami :hugs: I'm repeating myself here but we lost our LO at 6+2 a year ago so I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. Although you sound amazingly strong which I am in awe of :flower:



> Positive in a disturbing way: DH is mourning over the MC as bad as I am. The reason I find it's a good thing is because it shows that this means just much to him about us creating a family as it does to me.

I definitely found this, sometimes the most wonderful things can come out of things so terrible, and DH and I have definitely been closer and more determined with TTC since we had out MC, and to see him crying with me made me realise I wasn't in this alone. I'm glad you have each other!

Is there no way you can get out of going to see friends LO, does she know of your LTTTC? 

:hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Dh got the job!!!


----------



## tamithomas

StephieB: I would find a way to get out of it, but we live in a very small town so I wouldn't be able to avoid them even if I tried so I'm figuring, get the sting over fast and early so that if we bump into them at the stores the major sinking feeling of seeing the LO for the first time will be over with already and I'll be aloud to ignore the stroller since I had already met it. Wish I live in a big city like New York where it's almost impossible to bump into someone :haha:


----------



## StephieB

How about when you see the baby, recoil in horror and cover your mouth at the sight of it, the mother will be so offended she won't want you anywhere near her child for a long time :winkwink: 

....although unfortunately thats probably not the friendliest route around it..



> Dh got the job!!!

Whats that you were saying about a positive change about to come?? :winkwink: good on him, hope he's going to use his first wage to take you and Corrie out to celebrate!


----------



## wannabemummyb

tamithomas said:


> Vent: Not to sound like I'm repeating myself as I've mentioned this is another forum but just had an MC saturday after finally falling BFP after 3 years at 5 weeks pregnant. Was the first BFP we had in the whole 3 years which made us that much more attached to it right away. The actual vent part of this post is the straw to break the camels back, friend of mine in town is due in 3 weeks. Was really happy thinking that the awkward painful feeling of going to see the newborn, that I stupidly promise I would go see, would be gone since I was finally BFP. Nope, gonna hurt to see the LO if not even more than before the MC.
> 
> positive in a disturbing way: DH is mourning over the MC as bad as I am. The reason I find it's a good thing is because it shows that this means just much to him about us creating a family as it does to me.

Tami, i am really sorry to hear that! :hugs:


----------



## Nysz

Hi! I really need to vent.

Will be having a festivity of sorts on Sunday where relatives and family gather, visiting each other's home. 

Ever since I got married, it's been a stressful event year in year out as one after another baby keeps popping up except from me. 

This month alone, 2 babies and 2 pregnant, one of which is my own elder sister. 

I don't resent the babies nor the pregnant ones but I hate the influx of questions and insensitive remarks that will come from other relatives. The 'when's-your-turn', the shoving of babies into my arms for baby-dust luck, the rubbing of my hand onto pregnant bellies for baby-dust luck, and other 'tips'. 

I wish me and DH can just be invisible on that day. 

What should be a happy festivity turns out always to be a stressful one for me.


----------



## itakp

My DH just had a fit because... drum roll... his man vitamins smell bad! Nevermind all the painful and embarassing investigations I have had to go through so far, it´s all about him and his aversion to the only b¤¤¤¤y thing he has to do, take the vitamins! That I bought for him! Grrrrrrr!

...and he just insisted on ironing my white linen trousers (so I won´t look like a ´tea bag´) and ended up ironing some yellow gunk on them. Thanks. If I wasn´t so mad I would laugh!


----------



## Armywife84

JM- So pleased for you!! :happydance: Your DH can have a proper 9-5 job and be a sexy Scottish rocker on the side. :haha:

Tami- So sorry to hear of your loss and you had to come back here. :nope:

Rants:

1. I hit myself in the eye with a blow dryer, now it's all puffy. :dohh:

2. I look at my homework today and realize that I need the textbook. In the lecture yesterday he said he didn't teach anything from the book, thus rendering pointless to purchase it!! Now, I have to drive to uni's bookstore and shell out $235 for a book. :growlmad: Of course my book stipend won't come in right away. 

3. I've been telling DH to clean up the spare bedroom. It looks like a complete wreck. Today I could barely get supplies out of the closet. When he gets home, he will properly clean it and I will supervise. 

Men, when they ask something of you, you had better complete the task on time. But when I ask something of him, he just drags his feet until I start telling him off. :dohh:


----------



## StephieB

$235 for one book?!!! is it made of gold?!


----------



## tamithomas

StephieB said:


> How about when you see the baby, recoil in horror and cover your mouth at the sight of it, the mother will be so offended she won't want you anywhere near her child for a long time :winkwink:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Armywife84

StephieB said:


> $235 for one book?!!! is it made of gold?!

For that price it should be made of gold and guarantee me an A in my course!!! :haha: 

It came with some ridiculous interactive DVD and a picture book. :wacko:


----------



## uwa_amanda

Armywife84 said:


> StephieB said:
> 
> 
> $235 for one book?!!! is it made of gold?!
> 
> For that price it should be made of gold and guarantee me an A in my course!!! :haha:
> 
> It came with some ridiculous interactive DVD and a picture book. :wacko:Click to expand...

That's what pissed me off about going to college. Paying an obscene amount of money for a book with interactive software the professor won't even use. I flipped shit when I paid almost $800 for a semester of books...five YEARS ago!

I am considering a return to school in the future to earn my degree in Accounting. I already have a BBA in Business Administration that I feel like I'm not using. In my post-collegiate experiences, I discovered that I love the numbers side of business rather than the people side. I have always been a math nut, but for whatever reason, when I went to college I wanted a degree that exposed me to all sides of business. At the time, I wasn't sure if I wanted to strictly deal with numbers all the time. Now I know...:dohh:


----------



## Just_married

uwa_amanda said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StephieB said:
> 
> 
> $235 for one book?!!! is it made of gold?!
> 
> For that price it should be made of gold and guarantee me an A in my course!!! :haha:
> 
> It came with some ridiculous interactive DVD and a picture book. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what pissed me off about going to college. Paying an obscene amount of money for a book with interactive software the professor won't even use. I flipped shit when I paid almost $800 for a semester of books...five YEARS ago!
> 
> I am considering a return to school in the future to earn my degree in Accounting. I already have a BBA in Business Administration that I feel like I'm not using. In my post-collegiate experiences, I discovered that I love the numbers side of business rather than the people side. I have always been a math nut, but for whatever reason, when I went to college I wanted a degree that exposed me to all sides of business. At the time, I wasn't sure if I wanted to strictly deal with numbers all the time. Now I know...:dohh:Click to expand...

Amanda I have a degree in education & social services and guess what I do for a living? I run an ironing business. I discovered I don't like people too hahaha!


----------



## wristwatch24

I need to vent: 

I got into a bit of an argument with a good friend of mine last night. It started out because every freaking time I post something that is even remotely a complaint about my job (I'm a teacher, she is too) she jumps in and says something that implies that she works harder or her job is harder. So we got into a bit of an argument, which was mostly about the fact that she ONLY ever makes contact with me when it's one of those types of comments. I told her I'm going through the hardest thing I've ever gone through in my life with this LTTTC and she never bothers to ask me how I'm doing, etc. 

She went on to say that she thinks I am way too open about it and that she thinks that should be "kept private." Then she totally contradicted herself by saying the reason she hasn't asked me is because she didn't know if I was comfortable talking about it. Really? I post about it on FB publicly, which you think is too much, yet you think I don't want to talk about it? 

Then she went on to say it was because I stress about it too much and that's why it isn't happening. I told her the FACTS that you'd have to be going through serious trauma for stress to affect your fertility for this length of time, and she's like "it's not all about science." I get that (I'm a Christian) but God certainly isn't gonna say "You're stressed Reilly, so you can't have this." 

I was just so annoyed that she 1. made me feel like I should hide in a dark corner alone and go through this by myself and 2. made me feel like it's my fault I haven't gotten pregnant yet. 

Positivity: 
Feeling optimistic about this cycle. I think we did awesome with planning BD after trigger shot!


----------



## Armywife84

JM, Amanda- I hate people too!!! And I'm going into nursing.:dohh: 

Wristwatch- I would have told her to feck off, she doesn't know what's talking about. There's no need to hide in some infertile closet!!!! 

I don't lie about IF anymore and I'll be the first person to tell (educate) anyone who dares ask. Depending upon my cycle, I may be bitchy or cry when answering. :haha:

Don't let that twat tell you it's your fault, it's no one's really, or let you feel that you cannot talk about it. Last time I checked, the US has freedom of speech. 

Rants:

1. I have a 5.5 hr Nursing Asst. course this afternoon into this evening. ](*,)

2. I sort of feel rather guilty for not BDing as much this cycle. Then again, the other part of me feels sex renders pointless. 

3. My nails look like arse, and I haven't the time to get to the manicurist. 

A smidge of positive:

At least all the housework is done :dishes::hangwashing:.


----------



## tamithomas

wristwatch24 said:


> I need to vent:
> 
> I got into a bit of an argument with a good friend of mine last night. It started out because every freaking time I post something that is even remotely a complaint about my job (I'm a teacher, she is too) she jumps in and says something that implies that she works harder or her job is harder. So we got into a bit of an argument, which was mostly about the fact that she ONLY ever makes contact with me when it's one of those types of comments. I told her I'm going through the hardest thing I've ever gone through in my life with this LTTTC and she never bothers to ask me how I'm doing, etc.
> 
> She went on to say that she thinks I am way too open about it and that she thinks that should be "kept private." Then she totally contradicted herself by saying the reason she hasn't asked me is because she didn't know if I was comfortable talking about it. Really? I post about it on FB publicly, which you think is too much, yet you think I don't want to talk about it?
> 
> Then she went on to say it was because I stress about it too much and that's why it isn't happening. I told her the FACTS that you'd have to be going through serious trauma for stress to affect your fertility for this length of time, and she's like "it's not all about science." I get that (I'm a Christian) but God certainly isn't gonna say "You're stressed Reilly, so you can't have this."
> 
> I was just so annoyed that she 1. made me feel like I should hide in a dark corner alone and go through this by myself and 2. made me feel like it's my fault I haven't gotten pregnant yet.
> 
> Positivity:
> Feeling optimistic about this cycle. I think we did awesome with planning BD after trigger shot!

Just had an instant flashback with our event on STFUParents with those women telling us we should be in therapy and not facebook as well as infertility is not to be shamed and kept in the closet. That's like telling someone (sorry if this is out of lines, i mean no disrespect but) "you have cancer that sucks but keep it to yourself, but i wanted to ask you if you had it because i noticed you balding" :dohh:


----------



## tamithomas

vent: Facebook wants to add a status sorta like relationship status but for pregnancy. If that happens, I'm out and deleting facebook as a whole..i wouldn't be able to cope with it. Bad enough when someone announces their BFP and if you're not jumping for joy you're apparently a monster.

Good part of today: Thought our garden was a flop this year but green beans and tomatoes seem to be coming in!


----------



## Just_married

tamithomas said:


> vent: Facebook wants to add a status sorta like relationship status but for pregnancy. If that happens, I'm out and deleting facebook as a whole..i wouldn't be able to cope with it. Bad enough when someone announces their BFP and if you're not jumping for joy you're apparently a monster.
> 
> Good part of today: Thought our garden was a flop this year but green beans and tomatoes seem to be coming in!

The facebook thing has been functioning for a while, it's just ppl dont know how to do it, it involves going into editing your family and adding a child and selecting 'due date'. I couldn't believe it when i read about it last year and checked it out and it's there right enough.

I'm considering deleting the old FB too, but I'm part of a 'secret group' of other IFs and they keep me sane. Also, deleting FB wont stop me or dh from bumping into the FB pregos in real life. Kinda wish there was an unsubscribe button so I could make them unrecognise me.


----------



## tamithomas

Just_married said:


> Kinda wish there was an unsubscribe button so I could make them unrecognise me.

:haha:


----------



## tamithomas

Sorry for the second vent in one day but just found out that Quebec health system is such horse sh**. Apparently you gotta go to a doctor to get a referral to a Gyno, then go to the Gyno to get referred to a fertility specialist. So that's wasted gas money and time for something I could just go straight to the source for.


----------



## BearsMummy

tamithomas said:


> Sorry for the second vent in one day but just found out that Quebec health system is such horse sh**. Apparently you gotta go to a doctor to get a referral to a Gyno, then go to the Gyno to get referred to a fertility specialist. So that's wasted gas money and time for something I could just go straight to the source for.

Thats exactly how I had to get my referral!

G.P - Gynae
Gynae - FS Consultant
FS Consultant - Fertility Clinic

Its all so complicated.


----------



## Armywife84

Yeesh, I was lucky my gyno had fertility experience. Now, if we go to a FS we're going to have to pay out of pocket. :cry: Maybe one day.

1. Once again, I saw the pregnant student waddling about the commons. Go home, put up those swollen ankles, and take online courses!! No where is safe from bumps! 

2. I'm so exhausted and have several medical terms to study, but I have to work midshifts today and tomorrow. There goes the whole day. :growlmad:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Just_married said:


> Dh got the job!!!

Brilliant news :) My Dh went for a promotion interview... he starts September 3rd, the same day i start my new job... all change! lol

I'm getting impatient now waiting for the end of September to arrive so i know if our TTC Break can end or if i do have to wait for February! 6 more weeks.... just 6 more weeks 

Also still waiting on my appointment with FS... they have had the blood work and his second SA .... what the hell are they waiting for!!

x


----------



## wristwatch24

tamithomas said:


> wristwatch24 said:
> 
> 
> I need to vent:
> 
> I got into a bit of an argument with a good friend of mine last night. It started out because every freaking time I post something that is even remotely a complaint about my job (I'm a teacher, she is too) she jumps in and says something that implies that she works harder or her job is harder. So we got into a bit of an argument, which was mostly about the fact that she ONLY ever makes contact with me when it's one of those types of comments. I told her I'm going through the hardest thing I've ever gone through in my life with this LTTTC and she never bothers to ask me how I'm doing, etc.
> 
> She went on to say that she thinks I am way too open about it and that she thinks that should be "kept private." Then she totally contradicted herself by saying the reason she hasn't asked me is because she didn't know if I was comfortable talking about it. Really? I post about it on FB publicly, which you think is too much, yet you think I don't want to talk about it?
> 
> Then she went on to say it was because I stress about it too much and that's why it isn't happening. I told her the FACTS that you'd have to be going through serious trauma for stress to affect your fertility for this length of time, and she's like "it's not all about science." I get that (I'm a Christian) but God certainly isn't gonna say "You're stressed Reilly, so you can't have this."
> 
> I was just so annoyed that she 1. made me feel like I should hide in a dark corner alone and go through this by myself and 2. made me feel like it's my fault I haven't gotten pregnant yet.
> 
> Positivity:
> Feeling optimistic about this cycle. I think we did awesome with planning BD after trigger shot!
> 
> Just had an instant flashback with our event on STFUParents with those women telling us we should be in therapy and not facebook as well as infertility is not to be shamed and kept in the closet. That's like telling someone (sorry if this is out of lines, i mean no disrespect but) "you have cancer that sucks but keep it to yourself, but i wanted to ask you if you had it because i noticed you balding" :dohh:Click to expand...

SERIOUSLY! It reminded me of that too! Ugh, just so rude and inconsiderate!


----------



## tamithomas

Vent: Dear DH, I put our friend who gave birth this weekend on the hide list for a reason. Please stop liking her photos because when you like it, it shows up on my news feed or else I'm gonna have to put you on hide too. Seeing that baby is an instant reminder of our MC this past weekend.


----------



## Castastic

Hello ladies. Hope you don't mind me. I feel like I need to get it out somewhere/somhow without being told I'm jealous. I know I'm jealous! 

Just found out that my DH's younger brother (just turned 19) and his GF are expecting. Since my little sister had my niece last year, I've been keeping myself going by telling myself that at least we'll have the first grandkid on his side of the family.The sonogram and BFP on facebook is eating at me. I know it is so dumb but I'm so mad and hurt and sad! I just I want throw things around and smash stuff but I'm even too passive for that.


----------



## Just_married

Sorry for duplication of vent as some bnb friends are also FB friends.

Yesterday my FB went like this:

Here's a pic of my daughter, she was exactly 10 months old today. Cue another status about same daughter 10 month old and walking (obv not a good enough response to first post)

Below that is post from our best man's wife (who despite knowing we've been TTC announced her pregnancy by posting scan pic on Monday then bumped into dh & told him maybe God was waiting till he got FT job and also that if we just stop thinking about it ' it will happen (she fell pregnant after 3 months/1 month/3 months/3 months with last 4 pregnancies, so obv is expert) well I didn't know not thinking about it was a cure all for IF, does it unblock tubes too?) so yes anyway, her next post was about cooking now that she doesn't have morning sickness & many responses about how awful morning sickness is, followed by a pic of her 9 month old eating Hos first finger foods describing how 'mesmerising' it is having a baby & how you will 'never be bored having a baby in the house'.
Next there was another couple with a photo of their toddlers last night in his cot, which triggered an identical photo of him in his cot exactly a year ago, then a pic of his younger brother toddling thru long grass on holiday. Next was another post saying I can't stand the quietness in my house whilst my twin toddlers are at nursery, next it was a video of someone's toddler making their cousins 10 wk baby giggle. 

So I know you will understand when I tell you I opened my friends list and pared it from 206 to 90, only keeping friends that I actually see every week or f&f abroad. 

Dh is disgusted with me and refusing to talk.


----------



## tamithomas

Just_married said:


> Dh is disgusted with me and refusing to talk.

Why would DH be pissed about who you decide to keep in your life? That's soo....odd. You did what was right for your sanity, I hate facebook over sharers.


----------



## StephieB

> Hello ladies. Hope you don't mind me. I feel like I need to get it out somewhere/somhow without being told I'm jealous. I know I'm jealous!
> 
> Just found out that my DH's younger brother (just turned 19) and his GF are expecting. Since my little sister had my niece last year, I've been keeping myself going by telling myself that at least we'll have the first grandkid on his side of the family.The sonogram and BFP on facebook is eating at me. I know it is so dumb but I'm so mad and hurt and sad! I just I want throw things around and smash stuff but I'm even too passive for that.

Thats perfectly normal, don't you dare feel bad! Its definitely not dumb! Its like if a friend won the lottery, and posted their piles of cash and gold on Facebook everyday, you would soon delete them for being an arse, in my eyes, having a baby is exactly the same. Just because you have one, don't post it all over Facebook!

If you want, I am more than willing to share all of the instruments I use to throw at pregnant woman! (Not literally, I mean mentally throw at them in anger!) 

Vent : 

Last night I must have accidentally swallowed a razor blade. My throat is in absolute tatters and my face is just full of snot. :cry: thats right, I'm so attractive right now!


----------



## Armywife84

StephieB said:


> Hello ladies. Hope you don't mind me. I feel like I need to get it out somewhere/somhow without being told I'm jealous. I know I'm jealous!
> 
> Just found out that my DH's younger brother (just turned 19) and his GF are expecting. Since my little sister had my niece last year, I've been keeping myself going by telling myself that at least we'll have the first grandkid on his side of the family.The sonogram and BFP on facebook is eating at me. I know it is so dumb but I'm so mad and hurt and sad! I just I want throw things around and smash stuff but I'm even too passive for that.
> 
> Thats perfectly normal, don't you dare feel bad! Its definitely not dumb! Its like if a friend won the lottery, and posted their piles of cash and gold on Facebook everyday, you would soon delete them for being an arse, in my eyes, having a baby is exactly the same. Just because you have one, don't post it all over Facebook!
> 
> If you want, I am more than willing to share all of the instruments I use to throw at pregnant woman! (Not literally, I mean mentally throw at them in anger!)
> 
> Vent :
> 
> Last night I must have accidentally swallowed a razor blade. My throat is in absolute tatters and my face is just full of snot. :cry: thats right, I'm so attractive right now!Click to expand...

:shock::shock: Oh dear, did you go to the hospital? Oh wait, it must be an analogy. Drat, I'm such a twit. :dohh:


----------



## wristwatch24

My vent today is about my stupid self. 

My friend told me about the trick where you can hang a pencil from needle and thread over your wrist and based on how it moves and whatnot it can predict how many kids you'll have. So I was youtubing it and found one where you tie floss to a ring and do it. So I did it and the stupid ring didn't move at all! So now I'm just feeling so depressed over a stupid old wives' tale! :/


----------



## Castastic

StephieB said:


> Hello ladies. Hope you don't mind me. I feel like I need to get it out somewhere/somhow without being told I'm jealous. I know I'm jealous!
> 
> Just found out that my DH's younger brother (just turned 19) and his GF are expecting. Since my little sister had my niece last year, I've been keeping myself going by telling myself that at least we'll have the first grandkid on his side of the family.The sonogram and BFP on facebook is eating at me. I know it is so dumb but I'm so mad and hurt and sad! I just I want throw things around and smash stuff but I'm even too passive for that.
> 
> Thats perfectly normal, don't you dare feel bad! Its definitely not dumb! Its like if a friend won the lottery, and posted their piles of cash and gold on Facebook everyday, you would soon delete them for being an arse, in my eyes, having a baby is exactly the same. Just because you have one, don't post it all over Facebook!
> 
> If you want, I am more than willing to share all of the instruments I use to throw at pregnant woman! (Not literally, I mean mentally throw at them in anger!)
> 
> Vent :
> 
> Last night I must have accidentally swallowed a razor blade. My throat is in absolute tatters and my face is just full of snot. :cry: thats right, I'm so attractive right now!Click to expand...

Thank you, Stephie. I really hope you didn't hurt your throat too bad. :( That sounds incredibly painful!


----------



## StephieB

> Oh dear, did you go to the hospital? Oh wait, it must be an analogy. Drat, I'm such a twit.

Oh I don't know, i couldn't even swallow yesterday it was so painful (much to DHs displeasure :blush:) but maybe a day of soup will help the diet :thumbup:

Thanks Castastic, nothing a day of milking it with DH and a shed load of medications can't sort out! 

Wristwatch - Don't pay any attention to all that mumbo jumbo! Old wives tales are old wives tales for a reason, I mean I ate TONS of bread crusts when I was younger and my hair NEVER went curly :winkwink:


----------



## Chatterwockin

Hello everyone, i am not a LTTTC girl, but i have been reading through this thread, and whilst i was a bit shocked at first, i can understand how people on here are feeling. 

I just wanted to say, i am thinking of you girls and really admire you all, very strong girls xxx


----------



## wristwatch24

StephieB said:


> Oh dear, did you go to the hospital? Oh wait, it must be an analogy. Drat, I'm such a twit.
> 
> Oh I don't know, i couldn't even swallow yesterday it was so painful (much to DHs displeasure :blush:) but maybe a day of soup will help the diet :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Castastic, nothing a day of milking it with DH and a shed load of medications can't sort out!
> 
> Wristwatch - Don't pay any attention to all that mumbo jumbo! Old wives tales are old wives tales for a reason, I mean I ate TONS of bread crusts when I was younger and my hair NEVER went curly :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hahaha, thanks :) And I hope you feel better!


----------



## Armywife84

Chatterwockin said:


> Hello everyone, i am not a LTTTC girl, but i have been reading through this thread, and whilst i was a bit shocked at first, i can understand how people on here are feeling.
> 
> I just wanted to say, i am thinking of you girls and really admire you all, very strong girls xxx

That's incredibly kind of you, and genuinely appreciated. 

While this thread has a negative approach to everyone else..it is a positive for us since we can't let our true feelings out in public. We must stay tactful and wait till we're behind closed doors. Sometimes, I don't make it. :haha:

We do receive a lot of backlash on a daily basis from other women, family, and friends. So it's very comforting to read your comment, thank you.


----------



## Just_married

At dh's gig last night a very drunk girl asked if dh was my son (he's 3 yrs younger than me).

At his gig tonight I was asked if I had any kids & when I replied I had a dd turning 17 in a fee days I was told 'you don't look old enough to have a 17 yr old. 

What a crazy town I live in!


----------



## tamithomas

Uh oh...we have a friend sleeping over with her bf, they were doing a lot of baby talk between each other and only been together for 4 months..if i hear one more "we tried and got bfp on the first month" i don't know what i'm going to do..probably a mental breakdown. I got a feeling they're very fertile and i'm usually right about these things. I can feel my heart sinking when i'll hear the news already.


----------



## Chatterwockin

Armywife84 said:


> Chatterwockin said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, i am not a LTTTC girl, but i have been reading through this thread, and whilst i was a bit shocked at first, i can understand how people on here are feeling.
> 
> I just wanted to say, i am thinking of you girls and really admire you all, very strong girls xxx
> 
> That's incredibly kind of you, and genuinely appreciated.
> 
> While this thread has a negative approach to everyone else..it is a positive for us since we can't let our true feelings out in public. We must stay tactful and wait till we're behind closed doors. Sometimes, I don't make it. :haha:
> 
> We do receive a lot of backlash on a daily basis from other women, family, and friends. So it's very comforting to read your comment, thank you.Click to expand...


I completely understand, and probably half the stuff said on here is not genuinely meant , but sometimes just saying things helps you to process them.

Like i said, i have not had the experience of ltttc but my best friend did, and it was terrible for her. However i do have experience of how stupid people can be, and how comments made can cut through you like a knife, My child died a few years ago, and on my return to work a colleague said to me "i know how you feel, my dog died two weeks ago" i was hysterical for about two days. I dont know why people think they have to comment.... 

Like i said good luck on all your journey, i will be watching you all xx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hey ladies!

My vent fior today: i waited a whole 83 days dfor my period to finally show up....had about two weeks of spotting.....for it to be around for a day only to disappear again! Is that it or was it just pretending to appear?!
I hate PCOS no one cycle is the same! Grrrr


----------



## StephieB

> I completely understand, and probably half the stuff said on here is not genuinely meant , but sometimes just saying things helps you to process them.
> 
> Like i said, i have not had the experience of ltttc but my best friend did, and it was terrible for her. However i do have experience of how stupid people can be, and how comments made can cut through you like a knife, My child died a few years ago, and on my return to work a colleague said to me "i know how you feel, my dog died two weeks ago" i was hysterical for about two days. I dont know why people think they have to comment....
> 
> Like i said good luck on all your journey, i will be watching you all xx

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I can't even begin to imagine what you went through, you must be an amazingly strong woman. 

As of your co-worker, all I can say is people really are idiots! Im sure some people are put on this earth just to show us what NOT to do. I hope you have him/her a piece of your mind. 

:flower:


----------



## tamithomas

In the 3 years we've been together, DH has pissed me off more times in the past week then those 3 years combined. We just m/c last weekend, here he went off asking our friends that whenever we conceive a child for them to be the god parents. I dunno if just have different opposite ways of coping but i'm still supposed to be pregnant right now, shut the bleep up about conception!!!!!!!!!!!! Bad enough it was very socially awkward for me all weekend trying to fake smiling the whole time.


----------



## emz1200

Hi Ladies, i hope you don't mind me joining but i feel like i'm going to explode if i don't have a rant.
Well myself & DH have been TTCing for 18 months (not aslong as alot of you i know) we've been married 2 years in September, i'm 31 next week & DH is 40. We've had some tests done & DH is fine & so am i, or they think anyway. So on Friday the girl i sit next to at work pipped up with 'I've got some gossip' after a few 'who you having an affair with jokes' she tells us she's 13 weeks pregnant. At that point i dissappeared to the toilets to cry :cry:. She has been with her bloke for about a year & got pregnant the month after stopping the pill, apparently it was kind of planned but they didn't think it would happen that quick. She does already have a little girl by her ex that she usually leaves with her parents so that her & new bloke can go out to get pissed & they went on a 2 week holiday without the little girl because 'they hadn't had a proper holiday with just the 2 of them' 
I don't know if i'm just over reacting or just being a bitch but i just feel so upset & the 'when will it be my turn' keeps popping into my head.
I hope i haven't bored you too much but i just needed to vent.
xx


----------



## KeriEloise

Hi ladies, ive just popped over from another forum. i know this is not my place as i am pregnant but it took me alot to get to this point. including multi miscarraiges.
I just want to say Im sorry some of you are feeling the way you are and think of most pregnant women as being smug and taking things for granted. I just want to also say I agree with you... Any women that is stood smoking a fag with a massive baby bump is a discrace and obviously doesnt care about her childs health the same goes with anything a mum may be doing to put her childs health in risk... But we are not all like this and some of the things written in this forum are really offensive :( I know its not pointed at BnB members in particular especially not me in particular. I dont know any of you ladies but i do know what its like to want nothing more than to be a mother. If you go on the pregnancy forums you will never get the women on there bad mouthing LTTTC ladies or any sort of TTC atal! 
I just wish you all the best of luck and hope to see you over in the first Tri soon and that we are not all heartless bitches that take things for granted 
x


----------



## tamithomas

KeriEloise much appreciated for your kind words. We know not all of them are nuts, just the ones we've met lol. But please, for future reference for you and other BFP women as it was a discussion earlier in this thread..please turn the signature off when posting here.


----------



## Just_married

If you go thru the ltttc boards keri, u will find quite a few pregnant ladies making comments on threads saying we are bitter, selfish & can't be happy for anyone. 
Ltttc is where we usually stay as it is relatively safe from women like that. 

The thing is, ladies who have been TTC and are now pregnant don't NEED us to be happy for them, their happiness is already complete. 

If this thread is offensive to you then don't visit it. It's clearly labelled the venting thread. What were you expecting? (if you pardon the pun!)


----------



## mizuno

Keri Eloise, thank you for reminding us that not every pregnant woman we see had an easy time getting there or did it only to spite us :)
however, as I'm sure you know if you had trouble getting pregnant, we sometimes feel bad for ourselves, we feel angry, we feel sad, we feel jealous of pregnant women and then we feel bad for feeling that way and I think we need a thread to let those emotions out. 
I also think that if you find this thread offensive, you really shouldn't - because we say these things in anger or when we are going through a tough time, and I'm sure we don't truly mean it. 
I also think that you shouldn't be reading this thread and reprimanding us for it - you may have been one of the lucky and strong few who did not feel this way during TTC. For me, B&B is a life saver and pretty much the only place where I can allow myself to vent.


----------



## KeriEloise

I really havent said anything negative atal... so im taking offense to your pun in all honesty. 
im not a nasty person I just wanted to show my respects and to let you know we arnt all fag smoking Winos taking things for granted. Im sorry if i have upset anyone. Im sorry i didnt see the thing about the signature either i will bare it in mind for the future.
I understand you need somewhere to vent and its lovely that you can share that with women on here. i purely looked out of noseyness and wondered if you ladies felt in anger. i was unfortunate and went through my dark time regarding TTC and MC on my own. im happy you have people you can share it with. 
I really do wish you all the best. and like ive said im sorry if i have caused anyone offense its really not been my intention atal.
:flower:


----------



## timeforababy

okay, today, on facebook (obviously!!) she announced that she has grown out of her maternity top, put photos of her beautiful children on holiday and changed her profile pic to her scan photo.

OK I KNOW YOU'RE PREGNANT.


----------



## mummynummy

KeriEloise said:


> Hi ladies, ive just popped over from another forum. i know this is not my place as i am pregnant but it took me alot to get to this point. including multi miscarraiges.
> I just want to say Im sorry some of you are feeling the way you are and think of most pregnant women as being smug and taking things for granted. I just want to also say I agree with you... Any women that is stood smoking a fag with a massive baby bump is a discrace and obviously doesnt care about her childs health the same goes with anything a mum may be doing to put her childs health in risk... But we are not all like this and some of the things written in this forum are really offensive :( I know its not pointed at BnB members in particular especially not me in particular. I dont know any of you ladies but i do know what its like to want nothing more than to be a mother. If you go on the pregnancy forums you will never get the women on there bad mouthing LTTTC ladies or any sort of TTC atal!
> I just wish you all the best of luck and hope to see you over in the first Tri soon and that we are not all heartless bitches that take things for granted
> x

i have to agree with keri, its not nice to rant about pregnant women, pregnant women also had hard time ttc to you know, even i had a long time ttc and im 18 now but i finally got there just like everyone else will, im really sorry to hear about everyone ttc i really do cause i was the same but from my exprience, we all will get our little LO in our arms one day :) i wish you all best of luck and i really do hope you all will get your LO's :flower:


----------



## Just_married

Right Army, where are you when we need you? 
Time to create a new venting thread, this ones being invaded again!

And if you girls truly believe bad things aren't said about ltttc in the pregnancy forums, I can assure you I have today been called bitter & told by a moderator of all people to tiptoe back to the TTC section where I belong.


----------



## mummynummy

maybe you are being bitter, im fed up of taking crap from people that are selfish and bitter, also i get more crap cause im a teen mum to be and AND when i had a MC i didnt get bitter about it and when i was ttc too so there really no need for this its stupid!!!!


----------



## Just_married

I rest my case!


----------



## RoseKitten

:hugs: I can't imagine how hard it is to be ltttc. I know that I don't belong here, either, but I don't see why so many get so upset by your vents. I read part of the thread that got closed, and most of this one. Honestly, if you aren't going to PG women's pages and calling them names, what is the big deal? I wish you all the best. :hugs:


----------



## uwa_amanda

Just_married said:


> If you go thru the ltttc boards keri, u will find quite a few pregnant ladies making comments on threads saying we are bitter, selfish & can't be happy for anyone.
> Ltttc is where we usually stay as it is relatively safe from women like that.
> 
> The thing is, ladies who have been TTC and are now pregnant don't NEED us to be happy for them, their happiness is already complete.
> 
> If this thread is offensive to you then don't visit it. It's clearly labelled the venting thread. What were you expecting? (if you pardon the pun!)

Post deleted...didn't want to offend anyone. :flower:


----------



## hunni12

This is so silly. I was told that it's against rules to tell someone to remove their signature. This will be an on going problem and that will never change. It's an open forum. I don't mind the vents because I know their not towards me, but I don't think it's right for people to think those TTC can post in pregnancy area and that someone pregnant should not be posting in the TTC areas. As i stated it will be an on going problem.


----------



## Wobbles

Locked for review.

Accounts are at risk.

As for pregnancy signatures just out of consideration you would disable them within sensitive areas of the forum. All it requires is an extra second to untick a box.

Do not create a new vent thread.


----------



## Wobbles

Following a strop about this thread being locked I'd like to inform you what is happening with this thread.


It was locked because there is clearly a problem, I was on my iPhone and it was 1am when we were alerted to this thread that needs addressed.
Member keri had already been given a 1 month ban for causing problems about this thread in another areas of the forum (one I think is removed but can't confirm because I'm on the iPhone again ATM).
I requested another thread was not created because I plan to clean the last 2 pages and reopen.
I plan on creating a sticky in the LTTTC regarding pregnancy signatures. I think members should have consideration for other members and think about turning them off. The feature to turn them off for individual posts is available.

I publicly supported your thread earlier in evening but apparently I'm unsupportive and have been spoken AT in disapproval and anti activity.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...if-should-offended-but-am-2.html#post20610547
And I put this thread to an end
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1143327-growing-baby.html
Both were flaming, we are aware of this.

Maybe those who have spoken wrongly of us should have looked around before stating we were one sided and allowed us time to act on this thread in the morning. As stated it was 1am, I was in bed so all I will apologise for is not getting up at 1am to turn my main computer on.


----------



## Wobbles

I am sorry this is going to take a little longer to resolve.

Due to members from the LTTTC forums assuming rather than knowing/getting the facts our time has been wasted whist they flamed and trolled the situation unnecessarily not to mention wrongly. Despite being given the facts no apology comes forward just wasting more of my time with excuses. FACT we were bashed falsely.

I have ZERO to hide on this situation and instead of listening to rumours I am going to inform you exactly what is going on. Some PMs with one member kind of sums it up.

Here are some of my response to one member.


> The thread got locked because members were flaming. No not the genuine active users of the thread but those who came from the tri forums to create trouble. The members accounts that were original at risk was those members again not you girl's.
> 
> But you and your friends jumped to conclusions. Surprise surprise! It was 1am my time in the UK it was the best temporary solution.
> 
> I am fuming the way some of you have acted ... wrongly and because you all assumed.

I was then accused of asking another member who is LTTTC to tiptoe out of a pregnancy thread. WRONG.



> Excuse me no I did not tell her to tiptoe back out. I was referencing her tiptoe comment.
> 
> Member said on page 2:
> 
> 
> But as you say I'll tiptoe away back to the ltttc forum, how dare I have an opinion on pregnancy when I'm
> Not pregnant myself and wd obviously not understand.
> 
> I said:
> 
> 
> you were out of line and maybe you should reconsider reading the trimester forums. It's not an 'opinion' the members have reacted to or is about you not being pregnant so you should tip-toe back, this lady did not deserve what was thrown at her.Click to expand...
> 
> I was saying members aren't asking her to tip-toe back out because she is not pregnant.Click to expand...

One response to me:


> Again, it's too bad that you won't lock LTTC. Pregnant members will continue to flock over there and start flame wars. But I imagine you'll just slap their hand and continue cracking down on the rest of LTTC until there's none left. Pity, really.
> 
> Also if you were defending our thread, then why haven't you kicked off the pregnant ones who started the flame war? I saw that you locked Keri's thread, but her account is still active. And why have you started deleting some of my, "lot's" accounts who weren't involved in the flame war? It REALLY seems as if you're defending us. Rather hypocritical if I'm being honest.

My reply:


> I have 2 young children that have my priority when it comes to taking up my time.
> 
> Your 'friends' were banned for flaming/trolling and more importantly falsely/wrongly bashing the forum and the administrator + team. There is no excuse for it, NONE.
> 
> How do you know what actions I have took? Are you assuming again? Keri has in fact been given a months ban and a permanent infraction on her account when and if she returns. Instead of allowing us to deal with the problem you and your 'friends' caused more trouble, wasted our time sending us round and round in circles.
> 
> Why should I have to explain it to you though?
> 
> No apology for being wrong a number of times just excuses.
> 
> You don't half talk nonsense! Have you heard yourselves? Have you seen the threads where I am bashed for the opposite. Tedious the whole lot of it.
> 
> So now members from pregnancy forums and the LTTTC forums have had bans, temp bans and or infractions and I haven't finished yet.

So ladies instead of waiting for me to come back to this thread my time was spent chasing threads that were flaming the situation and spamming, both known to be against the forum rules. We were not given time or asked privately what the situation was it was just assumed ...grown women decided to bash the forum and things that didn't even happen. Madness! Apparently it's ok because others were wrong.

This has now resulted in members from the pregnancy sections and LTTTC section being banned, temp banned and/or issued account penalties (infractions) when really I should have just been coming on this thread this AM removing the posts by mummynummy and hunni (yes I'm going to name you because you also have caused me a heap of trouble and your account is next for review), taking the issue away from your thread and dealing with it without bothering you girls.

If I sound extremely frustrated right now ... I am! But again I have nothing to hide.

I will be suggesting a new vent thread when I have finished going round in circles and the childish duplicate accounts stop.


----------

